# Pregnant momma... what did I get into?



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

These are the only pics I could get of her tonight.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

ooh..tough choice, I don't blame you feeking conflicted. So close to birth, is an abortion even safe for Mom? Do you think you might be successful at finding homes for the puppies..?

My friend Rebecca once fostered a very preggers husky girl in the same condition, who was picked up as a stray. She gave birth to 6 lovely pups (3 of which were blue merle - made us wonder about the dad(s) involved). We played and went on walks with them all summer, Pudden was their first "auntie". At the end of summer, Rebecca was able to find homes for all of them. So all in all it was a lovely experience.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm sure with the rehoming period being close to or soon after christmas that we could find homes for all of them... and of course we'd do home checks, etc. Plus she looks like a pit in the pics I posted but she really has a bulldog body, and if the pups are cute and bulldog-y people will snatch them up fast. I'm more worried about the time and effort of taking care of the pups. It's a lot. But then I feel selfish about it all and think I should do it.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

My first thought is will a vet due an abortion this far along? And when she is in labor? I've never heard of it, but I am not in the rescue world.

Part of me is blank no! and part of me is it's no different than the puppies euthanized at the shelters every day.

Thank you for helping her. Whatever you decide I will support.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

If the pups are viable, I can't see aborting them especially if the rescue will be there for them. Wondering how a foster can just decide to abort--is there not a board for this rescue who has policies and guidelines?

As for your SO, I think it would be best to talk things out. If you sign on to do this, will this impact you guys financially? With the time requirement needed to properly socialize the pups, it would be tough to continue with board/training and will this cut short the number of sessions youmcan conduct outside the home? 

Do youmhave enough space to give mom some privacy away from your 2 pups if she does stay?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Bless your heart Ashley… I can't add anything here, but I do want you to think about how you will feel about this adventure a few years down the road.... I don't know you other than this board, but from what I do know - I don't see you sending her to have puppies, um, aborted, at this late stage and ever being able to think about this chapter of your life without feeling sick. Talk to SO, figure out a scenario that you will be able to live with. I'm pulling for you. :--heart:


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I wouldn't abort the litter, sometimes You are in the right place at the right time. If you think you can home the pups, then I would go with this. Aborting a litter in the beginning is one thing, but she is close to giving birth. I just couldn't do it. 

But Ash you are a wonderful gal with a huge heart and a great mind. I would back you in whatever decision you make.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have no additional advice here, but just wanted to let you know that I think you're awesome; helping out those pups in need!
I will be forever grateful to you Ash, Skyler is getting me through a lot these days....Dawn

P.S. For any of you newbies, Ashley sent me Skyler after she saved her from an abuse situation!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for all of your thoughts, guys! The rescue is a small one person operation... So no board, etc. Melissa runs everything herself and is a woman with the soul of an angel. She has been rescuing dogs here in Austin for 20+ years and has some great contacts. Plus the city of Austin is really great and ripe with pet resources so between who she knows and city programming, she is able to pull dogs from shelter for foster or bring them in off of the streets and get free spays, neuters, and vaccines. 

The woman who would be fostering is actually a higher up at one of the shelters here so she has the option of spaying her this late. The potential foster actually started a program years ago in Austin where she would go through neighborhoods with a lot of loose dogs, pick up the dogs, take them home, and offer the owners a) to take a 500$ loose dog fine and get their dog back b) to take their dog to the shelter if they couldn't care for it or c) to spay or neuter the dog and bring it back for free. The program was backed by the city and grossly cut down on the amount of loose dogs and puppies being picked up by Animal control. So, needless to say, she is highly convinced that no more puppies need to be born in this world right now due to the amount that die in shelters each day. I hope my rambling makes sense. 

Momma is so so sweet and so so trusting. She has come from a bad situation but she is something else. I am typically good at this rescue thing because I am not one to get easily attached or overly emotional, but there is something about this sweet momma that gets me.

I could keep everyone separate, but yes, it could impact business. However, with holidays we are very slow and we do have some boarders coming to stay over the next two months but we actually don't have any board and train dogs coming. Business suffers this time of year and it sucks financially, but I have a lot of spare time so it is nice in that sense.

Melissa would cover anything financial, down to paying for dog food, etc. She has also graciously offered for me to keep half of the puppies adoption fees because she doesn't want to see the puppies aborted either.. but that other foster is her only option.

Now it is down to my SO. I have promised him in this dog world roller coaster that I live in that I would never do anything without consulting him first and without him being fine with it. He is so tolerant and often just smiles and nods, but he is kind of shaking his head no on this one. I understand his view, it is a lot of time and effort. But once again, my morality pains me.... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Start taking her temperature rectally twice a day. She might have them sooner than Monday. 

Kudos to you for thinking about the 8 wk commitment. My friend seriously went thru the same moral dilemma. Stray dumped at her kennel, about to have puppies. She opted to let her birth them and raise them and then have rescue involved in placement of everyone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

First off, thank you for taking this poor girl in. This is a difficult situation. I don't envy you about trying to figure this out.

But, OMG, I am so appalled at the prospect of these babies being killed. If this dog is as pregnant as you say, these are viable babies. 
Years ago, worked in a vet clinic where I heard this story about one of the vets spaying a female with pups about to be delivered. The technician heard the pups crying in the womb. I am so glad I was not working there at the time, I would have had a s...fit. 
Needless to say, I always disliked that particular vet and he was also my boss, ugh. I did not work there for long before I resigned, I just could not deal with him, he did other questionable things.

Anyway, good luck, I hope you can find a solution that benefits everybody. Are there any other rescue groups in the area, that might be able to help?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

What a tough situation to be put in.. I feel bad for you. At my work we would never ever abort pups on a dog that is that close to being due. It already is risky doing a c-section/spay when we do it for an emergency. We were going to abort a pregnant cat and didnt realise how far along she was until we were in there. She only had 3 so that is why we were fooled. Well we saw the babies moving and we just couldnt put them to sleep. So we told the owner we would help get homes for them. One went to an ex-coworkers ex-husband and one went to a coworker and another to a friend. I worked out well. I could not do it that far along. 

I know it is alot to take on but just think it is only for 8 weeks, I am sure with your friends and others you know you could find them homes. I would say have a sit down with your SO... The first few weeks it is mainly cleaning, momma does most of the work.. Socialization is important but I know you can do it. The last few weeks will be more work..but sounds like you can make it work. 

I hope you can figure out what to do..another option.,try to network and see if there is anyone else out there to help. Go to pitbull or bully rescues..


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, we may not have an issue at all... Her temp has dropped a bit and is at 100.1 and she is producing colostrum. Best case scenario she gives birth before tomorrow afternoon and I "have no choice"... Then I don't have to be the bad guy to my SO

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

You are an angel! Xxoo


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

You will keep us posted, I hope? She has a very sweet face.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Temperature was at 99.2 about 30 minutes ago. She is very sleepy but when she isn't sleeping she is pacing. I've prepare the whelping area, bleached the floor, laid some padding and sheets down (I don't have anything prepared for this! :uhoh and reinforcements are coming when she reaches 98 degrees. She got a little snippy when I tried to take her temp earlier.

What should I be really watching for? I've only assisted on the birth of one litter... I'm not clueless but I'm not a pro by ANY means.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds like puppies are on the way. Hope everything works out well! You are a wonderful soul.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I wish I had some knowledge on to to help....I do not. I'm praying that all goes well. Xxoo


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Temp just went back up to 100.5. Is that normal?? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope all goes well for mom, pups and you. 
Maybe open another thread about 'help with puppy birthing' to get the breeders on the forum to see and give input.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Is she doing any panting or nesting? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sent you a PM


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I know that dogs and cats have the ability to stop their labor for periods of time. Just how long, I don't know. Since this dog really doesn't know you, there is the possibility that she may not be comfortable having her pups right now even though her body is telling her to. Where do you have her whelping area set up? If at all possible, try to make it as "den like" as possible. Keep her surroundings very quiet. Let her rest as much as she wants. Start to gather some of the things that you will need. If you are nervous or anxious, she will be too and she will not want you around when she is having them. Just remember that dogs have been doing this for years without any help from us. I once rescued a stray and her pups from under a house. She had them all by herself with no help and all were very healthy. There is nothing to be nervous about. Deep breaths, stay calm. 
Also, if she doesn't have them by tomorrow, I personally don't think it is a good idea to move her at this time. She is way too close to delivery to be uprooted again. Curses to the man that dumped her in this condition. Thank you for taking her in.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

How did Trudy do last night? Hope all is well with you guys.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey all - no puppies yet. Trudy gave more signs of labor late late last night, but no puppies. She is very restless and seems uncomfortable, but she is so rotund I can't blame her. She started to nest a bit last night and I thought it was for sure going to happen - then she dropped the biggest poop of her life. :doh:


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> Hey all - no puppies yet. Trudy gave more signs of labor late late last night, but no puppies. She is very restless and seems uncomfortable, but she is so rotund I can't blame her. She started to nest a bit last night and I thought it was for sure going to happen - then she dropped the biggest poop of her life. :doh:


Ha...this made me laugh.

When we worked with the breeder of our Cocker's, the signs were pretty obvious for them, but sometimes they lasted a few days before actual labor started, nesting, milk, restlessness etc. Panting was always a good sign they were in active labor. It could be that she is reluctant to have her babies in a new situation that she isn't used to. IDK...I think if it were me I'd call a vet and ask questions. 

Have you decided what you are going to do???? I know it's not an easy decision and many of us here, me included will support you whatever you decide. Just remember you didn't put her in this situation, her owner did.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the update, I have to admit, I was hoping for puppy news. 
She must be getting real close though, please, please don't let the foster take her and have the babies killed.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Pooping is good. It is best if they empty bladder and bowels before starting to give birth. Let her go out as often as she wants but keep a close eye on her in case she drops a baby outside. Mine would even go out between babies to relieve themselves. Is your helper still with you today? Did you get any sleep last night? Let me know if you want to meet in the chat room again and please keep posting updates.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashleyp*

Ashley

Praying for you, the Momma and the soon to be born puppies.
Can you call for your rescue friend for advice on birthing or the vet if you need to?
I would say always follow your moral compass. You can promise your SO to never get into this situation again, but now that you are in it, you know what the right thing to do is.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

My helper is on call and my wonderful, wonderful SO is here and he is a highly experienced vet tech. Steven has granted me a pass on this crazy dog adventure  -- the puppies will not be aborted. We had a long talk about it and I just couldn't let them go. Luckily I have a loving partner who supports me even if he doesn't love the messes I get into.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yay for you and Yay for Steven 
Thank you guys, you made my day  You are the best 
Keeping my fingers crossed for mom and pups.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> My helper is on call and my wonderful, wonderful SO is here and he is a highly experienced vet tech. Steven has granted me a pass on this crazy dog adventure  -- the puppies will not be aborted. We had a long talk about it and I just couldn't let them go. Luckily I have a loving partner who supports me even if he doesn't love the messes I get into.


Yay! I am glad to hear that. I would have made the same decision and my DH would have let me and been supportive, but not all situations are the same. So glad you have support and a wonderful SO.....I will watch for updates. Puppies, IDC what kind are adorable and fun to watch grow.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha, I don't know if I have ever been so in love! He puts up with my crazy antics and I adore him. 

Also, the feminist in me wants to clarify that when I said he "granted me a pass", that was a figure of speech - LOL. I would have made the same decision and totally pissed him off if I had to!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank God!*



ashleylp said:


> My helper is on call and my wonderful, wonderful SO is here and he is a highly experienced vet tech. Steven has granted me a pass on this crazy dog adventure  -- the puppies will not be aborted. We had a long talk about it and I just couldn't let them go. Luckily I have a loving partner who supports me even if he doesn't love the messes I get into.


Thank God, I am so glad to hear this. So glad you have an experienced vet tech on call. Tell Steven I think you and he are really special. Bless Mom and pups!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Catching this thread now. Thank you so much (and STEVEN TOO!) for taking this little girl in and giving her babies a chance at life. I understand where the other foster was coming from, but these puppies didn't do this, they don't deserve to die simply because "there are too many homeless animals already". Praying the babies come soon and you get all the help you can raising them. Momma is lovely! I want to beat her owner though.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So glad your going to give these babies a chance.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

You are amazing..


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

So glad you decided to keep her


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

I couldn't let her go either knowing those puppies would be aborted, especially this far along.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

ashleylp said:


> Haha, I don't know if I have ever been so in love! He puts up with my crazy antics and I adore him.
> 
> Also, the feminist in me wants to clarify that when I said he "granted me a pass", that was a figure of speech - LOL. I would have made the same decision and totally pissed him off if I had to!


So glad things are working out well. I am happy for you  People who are happy together generally try to 'give each other a pass" on the things that mean the most as long as their other half comes to them respectfully and asks to talk it over. I think that's really one of the secrets to a happy relationship and doesn't mean you've sacrificed your independence. 

Fingers crossed for success from beginning to end with this one.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just checking in... So glad mama dog is going anywhere. Tell Steven he has big fans on GRF! I'm guessing you have your hands full right now. Will keep checking for puppy results!


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear about the safety of the pups! I have no experience myself with breeding, but wish you luck in the birthing process (And momma too!!). Let pray that everything goes smoothly with no complications! Hurry up puppies!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sending thoughts and wishes for an uneventful whelping! Tell Steven, everyone here sends him sloppy wet ones


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Update?? So glad to hear your SO is on board! Poor momma dog. If she doesnt have them tomorrow can your SO bring her to work for an xray to see how many pups and if they are in the right direction? Good luck!and my offer still stands! Even though I am sure your SO will say probably the same thing as me being a fellow vet tech!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

No puppies yet. Momma is full of energy today - wants to play ball! Her temperature has been all over the map so I don't think that it is a good indication of labor for her. She was down to 97.6 last night and still no babies.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> No puppies yet. Momma is full of energy today - wants to play ball! Her temperature has been all over the map so I don't think that it is a good indication of labor for her. She was down to 97.6 last night and still no babies.


 

I wonder if this is normal. Can you call a vet or have your SO talk to their vet about this? Praying for puppies to be safely delivered and be healthy.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

That makes me concerned as well. I would definitely talk to a vet.
Also, if she is a bulldog mix, I do hope she won't have any complications giving birth. She does not look like she has an extremely wide, big head. Those breeds often have problems getting the pups delivered because of the heads. But, of course you have no idea what the pups would be mixed with.
Anyway, keeping my fingers crossed for a smooth delivery and healthy mom and pups.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

She has been very active today but is sleeping now. She ate a few bites but then refused food. She drank a ton of water and she has been pooping and urinating as normal. I am getting anxious because I want to see the puppies so badly, but I think that it will happen in due time.

The only thing I am wondering... she loves being outside but doesn't like being indoors. I am wondering if she is holding out until she can have her puppies outside??? since that is what she is used to???


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Does she have a whelping area? Something Den like that is quiet and dark? 

I have no real world experience with this, so I'm just trying to remember things I've seen or heard about. 

I highly recommend you call the rescue and a vet and coordinate so IF something happens you're prepared and ready to go.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*

Ashley

I would definitely talk to a vet and ask. Better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Ashley
> 
> I would definitely talk to a vet and ask. Better to be safe than sorry!


Oh I agree completely!

I wish to all of you all the best <3

Love & Light


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hurry up Momma! I want to see pics of these puppies!!!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

We are headed to the vet first thing tomorrow if she hasn't had the puppies. I spoke with Steven's vet earlier and they don't seem concerned yet. Hopefully they will come out. She does have a den but wants to be by me all of the time. I am sure that it will happen when it is supposed to -- the hardest part is not knowing how far she is along!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I think getting seen and possibly doing an xray will be helpful. It is so hard not knowing how far along she truly is. Those temps are pre-labor type temps.. I am surprised she hasnt started labor as it has been 24 hours. Keep her as "stress-free" as possible. Poor girl..her whole world changed and she is pregnant. :crossfing that everything happens when it is suppose to and goes smoothly. Keep us updated! You are awesome for doing all this!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> We are headed to the vet first thing tomorrow if she hasn't had the puppies. I spoke with Steven's vet earlier and they don't seem concerned yet. Hopefully they will come out. She does have a den but wants to be by me all of the time. I am sure that it will happen when it is supposed to -- the hardest part is not knowing how far she is along!


It must be very comforting to her that you are there for her to stay near. Poor little bereft dog... Sending good thoughts for a successful whelping...


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

I hope everything goes well for her and her babies. Will be waiting to hear the news.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I read this whole thread just now, and am so in awe of the goodness shown to this little mommadog. Ashley, you are amazing. Having just been through a first batch of pups, I think Nutrical for mom and babies, amoxydrops, and Bene bac were the three things we truly needed most.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Fingers crossed for a good day for you all.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey Jill! 

Okay, so... I'm not sure what those are! Haha. Would you mind explaining?

I did take from your experience and I've built the puppies an Avidog adventure box and a texture mat... With different types of flooring! I cant wait until they are here and old enough to use them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm just catching up too Ashley. I hope that the delivery is soon and goes well. You and Steve are amazing!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've been following your thread.

Thank you and Steven for helping this sweet momma girl. 

You're both amazing-you're one lucky girl Ashley to have such a great guy like Steven.

Hope the delivery goes well, looking forward to the updates and seeing pictures of the babies.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Checking in on you and Mama. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Momma is fine today but still no puppies. I'm so ready for them. I keep asking her why she won't have them! Lol. We have a friend in town today so I keep hoping she will have them so he can help with the birth if needed. I've decided to leave her alone a bit more, maybe my hovering is putting her off.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I have heard the theory that many animals will wait for a big weather shift to give birth. It froze here last night and I went and froze my butt off so I could show her that the weather had shifted, she could have her babies!

When we came back in she immediately went to the whelping area and laid down. "FINALLY!", I thought.

Nope. Within two minutes she was snoring and stayed like that all night. :doh:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I wonder if she needs to be alone. Can you put a baby monitor in the whelping area so if she starts giving birth you can assist if need be, but she has a chance to relax and drop her guards. 

I also wonder if she's not as close to the end of term as we all assumed.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ashley, there's a full moon on Sunday, Nov. 17th.

More babies are born when there's a full moon.

If Trudy doesn't have them before Sunday, maybe she will then.


----------



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow, Ashley, it's amazing what you are doing! 
Crossing my fingers! I can imagine the expectation!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

She must be close at least... She has had milk since Sun morning...

I hope I don't have to wait til Sunday! Lol. Steven will be back at work, too 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> I read this whole thread just now, and am so in awe of the goodness shown to this little mommadog. Ashley, you are amazing. Having just been through a first batch of pups, I think Nutrical for mom and babies, amoxydrops, and Bene bac were the three things we truly needed most.


Alright, I am headed to the store to get the Nutrical and Bene bac - it looks like my vet has to write a prescription for amoxydrops?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, and you might not need them at all. They only last for 14 days and need to be refridgerated. On the other hand, having them means stopping any little bacterial thing from becoming a big deal or needing to take them into the vet at a young age


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

How's momma doing? Any movement, or is it all quiet on the western front?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

OMG...just seeing this. Ashley, you are a wonderful person!! Thank you for helping Trudy. Good luck when the babies come!!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Nothing fun happening here.... I have ONE appt tomorrow from 4-5 and I am sure that that is when she will have them. Just my luck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I know next to nothing about birthing pups so am no help, but keeping my fingers crossed. Know the births will be soon, but remember that when birth is really close, the puppies "fall" lower in the abdomen, so the momma dogs goes from looking like a full tick to looking like "where did the puppies go"? They moved from Around to Down and low. I was actually able to "feel" the first pup. Just was not prepared for how much the Preg. Momma's tummy changed a few days before birth. 

Also have seen how the females at the shelter like to have a very dark den made, where there is little viewing from anywhere except straight ahead. Momma dogs look for a place totally away from another dog, even one they know. We covered all but a piece of their crates so very dark and they couldn't see any other dog.

You will also need a Heating pad (put it inside a pillowcase) on the low setting. Puppies can't control their temperatures until they are about 10-12 days old and will need this extra warmth. Also good to be able to put new born pups on the heating pad so Momma dog can give her attention to birthing the next pup. Sometimes you can leave one so she will have one to lick on, but when a larger litter, best to move those fragile babes as new ones are born.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*

Ashley

Praying for Mom and the pups.
Hope someone that knows about delivering puppies is going to be with you and helping you at the birth.
Please keep us posted!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Just catching up!
Has she had any vaginal discharge? Color?
What is her temp now?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

When is your vet appointment? 

Are you feeling movement from the pups?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

No changes - she is just as round as ever. We went to the vet two nights ago, and the vet said that she was behaving fine and that she would have them in due time. Steven goes back to work tomorrow night, so I am hoping that she will give birth by then. She is a sweetheart, but she is frustrating me with all of this waiting! 

I do have an appointment today from 4-5pm, so I'm sure she will choose to give birth right then.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> I do have an appointment today from 4-5pm, so I'm sure she will choose to give birth right then.


Sounds about right.  Thanks for the updates.


----------



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

So curious to see their little faces! It's funny, I am constantly checking to read any news. Thanks for keeping us posted! Wishing good luck and hope the vet was helpful! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I can't wait to see their little faces, either.... Can't someone do a rain dance.. a whelping dance?


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

I keep checking to see if the action has started! Good luck Momma and Ashley! I'm sure the pups will be coming in no time!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

:banana::wiggle::artydudeWe are doing our little whelping dance over here. Hope to see some pups soon.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Doing the baby dance in California!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi guys, lets make a Baby Shower for those new furry kids 

All the best to all of them <3


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh yes our "real" babies too !!!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh, you poor baby, you look sooooooooo uncomfortable.......doing the whelping dance in NC!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Have only just caught up with this thread. It's so good of you to take her in when she needs somewhere safe and comfortable, not many people would have...so you're one in a million! I'm sure that the pups will be here soon and sending lots of positive thoughts for a safe delivery. Bless her, everything has changed for her - she must be so confused. It sounds like she's bonded with you which is bound to reassure her in her time of need  Keep us posted!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Poor momma! That is one huge belly! Dd you ever take xrays to see what you will be facing as far as puppy count? I have a feeling she may be having quite a few! Cant wait to hear that she is in full labor!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Ashley - she looks like she's saying "ugh. I'm huge!!! Stop taking my picture! I'm so huge!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks like she is so ready. Can you imagine what it feels like to have a herd of babies inside you? I only carried one at a time and felt like a beached whale. I am sure that these days are very good for her to settle and know she is safe. That has to be so stressful to a Momma Dog to be somewhere she doesn't know. These days before she whelps, she is learning this is her home, she is safe and it is a good place to have her babies.

Ash, you have a heart of Pure Gold! Thank you for what you are doing for this Mom, and her soon to be litter. Takes a special person..and that is YOU!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh this poor Momma girl, she looks so uncomfortable. 

Doing a "baby dance" on the Beach for her. 

Prayers for a good delivery soon.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Just seeing this from the beginning. Ashley first God Bless you for making what I would say was the right choice & letting her keep her pups. I'm all about decreasing for amount of unwanted dogs in our world but she was just too far along.
Like Carolinamom I'm doing a "Come on Baby" dance on the beach for you & her. Can't wait to see the pics!!!!!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Are there here yet?  I can not wait to see pictures!


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

I've been stalking hoping for pups! Gah, I'm gonna do a dance with my two pups to help her along lol.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashely*

Ashley

I'm saying prayers for Momma and the pups and you.
Did you see what Onmywaytodreams asked? Were there xrays to see how many pups. Do you have someone experienced to help with the delivery?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Good morning all, still no puppies . She was very restless last night so we took her out, and she urinated. This morning she was panting and digging in her bedding, so we got up ready to take action, and it turns out that she had soiled her bedding and was upset. She is now fast asleep, of course.

We haven't been to the vet to get x-rays. Unfortunately Melissa is on a limited budget so she is of the mindset to stick it out and let her "have them when she is ready" - however, I have the ability to go to the vet if I think that it is totally necessary. If she doesn't have her pups by tomorrow morning, I think we will be heading that direction for a check up and possibly some Oxy to induce (they are open 8a-12p). 

Steven, my SO and a highly experienced vet tech is here, and Melissa (very experienced in canine birthing) is on call. I also have two friends, Diane and Diana who are on call as well, neither are terribly experienced but they are an extra set of hands.

I also have the gracious help of a few individuals from this forum who have reached out to me and told me to "let them know when it is time!" because they are so loving and willing to skype through the birth if I am alone or need it.

Steven goes into work around 5 tonight, I am really hoping that she decides to have them before he goes in - I think it will help solidify that he "made the right decision" in letting me allow her to have the puppies, and I know that he has gotten anxious for the puppies arrival as well. I think he'll be a proud foster grandpa 

Here are some additional photos of Trudy:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She looks like such a sweetheart, but a very uncomfortable one. 

I have a feeling she's going to be a very good momma. 

You sound like you are well prepared, best of luck.

I'll be checking throughout each day for updates. 

Prayers all goes well.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

:artydude:artydude:artydude

Doing a puppy dance out here in California...


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Sending more safe, healthy pregnancy/labor vibes to you, Ashley. Can you feel the puppies move? I imagine you might feel them as we feel when a baby kicks the womb from a human vantage point.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

If you send me a private message with your address. Thank you for helping this mom!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh yeah, I can feel the puppies move. Sometimes they are pretty still, other times they are going CRAZY and I can feel their little kicks all over! It's pretty neat! Also, I could see them moving last night, it was neat.. I haven't had children myself so it all feels a little alien vs predator if you know what I mean, but I imagine the average human finds it "beautiful" 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I love those pics! She is adorable! She looks like a boxer mix to me. Her milk coming in is a good sign however if she has had a litter before sometimes the milk comes in faster the next time. It was a full moon last night I believe..or close to it..so maybe tonight. Hope it all goes well and it probably is a good idea to get her checked tomorrow to see if she is dilated at all before doing the oxytocin. Good luck!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A few members have mentioned in their posts that they want to help and I've had to ask a few people to edit their comments.

Just a reminder to all, if you want to, please contact AshelyP via PM and refrain from discussing it in this thread.

It violates GRF Rule #14, if you're not familiar with it, please review it. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I wonder what type of dog , the dad is, isn't there a possibility,he could had been a large dog, wouldn't that make , a more difficult delivery?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

There were two male dogs that were very upset at her leaving when she went with Melissa - both pit mixes around the same size. We are guessing that one of them (or both?) was the father, but we can't know, of course.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh we are all with you in this moment and sending you a very positive vibes for delivery !!!

Mom is so cute!!!! 

Love & light


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

How exciting!! Has her temp gone down to 97 yet? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Hope they come soon! Baby dance in California 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

CarolinaCasey said:


> How exciting!! Has her temp gone down to 97 yet?
> 
> It dropped to 97.2 on Tuesday morning at 1-2am and then it came back up and hasn't dropped significantly since. No signs of labor after the drop....
> 
> Today she has been more restless so hopefully they are making their way down. The puppies were very active in her belly this afternoon.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Come on babies!!! You've got some adoring fans who are itching to see your sweet faces!

Can you whisper sweet nothings in her ear for me? She sure is a special doggy.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I have whispered sweet nothings, massaged her huge belly, sang sweet songs to the puppies, begged, pleaded, prayed, bribed....


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

ashleylp said:


> If she doesn't have her pups by tomorrow morning, I think we will be heading that direction for a check up and possibly some Oxy to induce


Oxytocin does not induce labor, it causes contractions. If she is not fully dilated it will cause puppies to be pushed up against a "wall" and they will not likely survive. Please use caution, it's not a drug to mess around with. 

Hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Sungold - MUCH needed info.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Just read this entire thread I was hoping she didn't have them by the time I got to the last post lol. I know you are wishing she would!! Amazing what you are doing and she is just too cute! I will be following this all day now. She looks so ready.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Poor little angel...she looks so uncomfortable.  When I worked at our local shelter, we had a Pit mix turned in and she delivered the next day. She was no where near as big as this girl is and she had 8 puppies...

I would definitely be taking her in to be sure how many might be in there. Just for the peace of mind to make sure everything is going okay. But then again, I'd probably be camping out in the vet's parking lot with her until delivery. I'm a worrier. And that is why I could _never, ever_ be a breeder.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Just checking in and hope she had a restful nights sleep. Know it will be soon, but keeping up my "Puppy" dance to help her along.

Hope you have a good weekend Ashley and can get things done as the time passes. Waiting is sure not easy!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

We had a great, restful night of sleep last night! The night before was restless and she had to go out to use the restroom multiple times, so I think last night she just passed out and didn't wake up til morning. She is happy and waddling around today. I called the vet to ask if I should bring her in yet and they said to go ahead and wait until Monday because that will be one week after her milk supply has come in. Because she is NOT in distress, they want to give her more time.

I am leaving the house for two hours today for an appointment but Steven will likely be here while I am gone. He goes back into work at 5 and so the cycle continues . One of my helpers just adores Trudy so she is coming over tonight to whisper sweet nothings in Tudy's ear and keep me company while we wait for the big event. I told her to bring wine and a chick flick  I bet Trudy will enjoy a girl's night.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Still doing our puppy dance out here in California! (We try to help in every way possible!) 

:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Puppy dance ere in California! Have a great girls night )) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puppy Dance*



ashleylp said:


> We had a great, restful night of sleep last night! The night before was restless and she had to go out to use the restroom multiple times, so I think last night she just passed out and didn't wake up til morning. She is happy and waddling around today. I called the vet to ask if I should bring her in yet and they said to go ahead and wait until Monday because that will be one week after her milk supply has come in. Because she is in distress, they want to give her more time.
> 
> I am leaving the house for two hours today for an appointment but Steven will likely be here while I am gone. He goes back into work at 5 and so the cycle continues . One of my helpers just adores Trudy so she is coming over tonight to whisper sweet nothings in Tudy's ear and keep me company while we wait for the big event. I told her to bring wine and a chick flick  I bet Trudy will enjoy a girl's night.


Doing the Puppy Dance here in Illinois!!:wave::wavey::wave:


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Hope the girls night is fun and ends in lots of wiggly crying pups! Teehee!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Checking in on everyone. Hoping no news means puppies! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

No puppies... but you can try to count them


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I see six on the X-ray but it is kind of fuzzy on my phone. I hope for the sake of your sanity it isn't much longer. You could always pull a progesterone to see where she is. Under 2, puppies on the way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow I see about 7. Anticipation) maybe today!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow, that's a lot of puppies…
Just checking in….


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*AshleyP*

AshleyP

Praying for a safe delivery for Mom and the puppies!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Glad you got an xray on her.. I see 7.. And who know if someone is hiding. Looks like they all are formed. I forgot about doing the progesterone test..but I am sure it will be soon. Thanks for keeping us updated..you and your SO rock!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

We went to the vet last night, which is when we got the xray. The vet said he thought a progesterone test wasn't necessary and to expect to see puppies within 2-3 days. Trudy got really stressed last night between the drive, etc. I'm not sure if that will help or hurt!

The vet said he counted 7 but I counted 8 spines. So we will see!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Sure looks like a belly full. Thanks for updating and for taking such good care of her.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I count 8. That is such a cool x-ray!!!

Hoping she doesn't have to wait much longer. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I saw 8.... possibly 9. 

Poor girlie. She's got a fully tummy there.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I also saw 8 possibly 9. I hope she has them soon!


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, thats a full belly! I counted 8 possibly 9 as well! Good luck Ashelyp! Hoping for safe delivery!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I took Trudy outside for a while but it is oddly warm here today (in the 80s) so she actually wanted to come inside.

While I was outside, though, I looked across the street..... And saw two little fluffy dogs in someone's yard... tied. Crap. 

Trudy is doing well but I am not feeling so hot today. I have a headache that feels like a train is driving through my head. Likely because I stayed up so late at the vet.

Hoping it's worth it and she will have them today or tonight.. it's the final countdown!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry about your headache, hope you're feeling better soon. 

Today is the full moon, come on babies........

Prayers everything goes smoothly.


----------



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry about the headache! But hopefully allll those puppies are going to be with you soon! 
So many spines! Have a restful day!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Feel better and rest up! You're going to be very busy very soon!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Are you in an area that is having storms? If so dogs often go into labor with low pressure systems. That may help. Good luck and thanks for keeping her!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Still no babies!?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Still no babies!?


Jill, would you mind giving a little more info on the supplement suggestions you made to Ashley a few days ago? I looked on amazon for them and then thought you might have a suggestion on how to get it cheaper. I sent you a PM, I don't know if you've had a chance to check that...


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey Nolefan! I got the nutrical and benebac... Just didn't get the amoxydrops from my vet yet. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Eowyn said:


> Are you in an area that is having storms? If so dogs often go into labor with low pressure systems. That may help. Good luck and thanks for keeping her!


No storms here... clear skies, perfect view of the full moon tonight...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So no puppies yet?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

No puppies yet... but hopeful for tonight!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I hope so... Poor thing really has a full belly! Ouch.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Did the full moon work? Any pups?


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Checking in on the puppies, the mom, and Ashley and her fam. 

I've got to say, the people on this site have got to be the most amazing human beings in the world. 

Ashley, you and everyone involved in this, are angels. Literally, angels on Earth. And everyone on the forum responding are just amazing people. 

There IS good in this world.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ashley is a 100 percent hero in my eyes. This is quite an undertaking.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My dog's xray said 9 and she had 12!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

nolefan said:


> Jill, would you mind giving a little more info on the supplement suggestions you made to Ashley a few days ago? I looked on amazon for them and then thought you might have a suggestion on how to get it cheaper. I sent you a PM, I don't know if you've had a chance to check that...


Sorry! I missed that PM until this morning. I did order from Amazon, so not sure of pricing from other options. Revival Dogs is usually good. Nutrical dog is good for moms, and then Nutircal puppy is great to dab on the tongue of a baby who needs some quick strength to nurse better.


One more thing is the use of calcium for mothers who seem nervous. One repro vet was saying four Tums daily to ward off "milk fever"/ doggie eclampsia. My vet said no calcium, my breeders all said they used plenty of extra calcium. This affects the temperament of the bitch toward her pups. 

Maybe some experienced breeders will way in on giving extra calcium after birth for a large litter?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Very interesting! I'll be interested to hear about the calcium.

No puppies yet.. the full moon didn't work it's magic. We took a long walk after dark since it was a great temperature outside (in the 70s), and she seemed to enjoy herself. Gave her plenty of water and she went to sleep! My backup was at my house because she "felt like tonight was the night", so once Trudy fell asleep we kicked back with a few beers, watched the show "Too Cute", looked up newborn puppies on the interwebs, and complained about our lack of puppy pals. We've really bonded over this (lack of) whelping experience - ha!

Jill and other breeders, I know you all socialize well and the main points about textures, human interaction, etc. -- but was there anything special that you did for socialization? Did you introduce to noises such as the vacuum? Is there an age that is best to do that as to not traumatize them? I may be getting way ahead of myself (I've had a looooong week to think about all of the wonderful things that I'd like to teach the puppies), but I wanted to start inquiring about some of those things now. My main focus is the first two weeks, since that will happen first... what do I need to be focusing on learning/socialization wise?

You guys are calling ME saints, but really, yall are all saints for sticking by me through this terrible week of WAITING!!!!! It SUCKS to wait! I was never good at it as a kid, and I guess I still am no good at it as a semi-adult (growing up is overrated!). I've made a puppy growth spreadsheet. Yep. Don't judge me


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They are like little lumps the first two weeks. They havent finished "cooking", so they are blind and deaf, and their energy goes to nursing and developing more in their brains. The main dangers are a puppy crawling off and getting cold( they scream CHEEP CHEEP CHEEP) if they get too far, and you have to bring them back to mama, or mama getting up to shift her position and accidently laying on a pup and squishing it. A new litter takes tons of supervision at first. Lush had a lot of pups swarming for her nipples, so she couldnt lay back down in her whelping box without our help. She would just cry if no one cleared a puppy free spot for her. The "pig rails" in the whelping box were helpful too, so the pups could get away if she leaned back. Squishing is a big danger the first week.

We did Bio Sensor for the pups at that time, and also weighed them daily.

I had to teach Lush a new command:"No Diggity, Sister!" for not nesting in her bedding and burying a pup by accident. She got that quickly.

When the pups could hear and see, we started using the Avidog Adventure box and other cool toys like a Fisher Price Piano for kids LibertyME gave us, and some cat toys like a bag that rattles loudly etc. 

http://www.avidog.com/adventurebox/


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tactile stimulation 

1. Tactile stimulation - holding the pup in one hand, the handler gently stimulates 
(tickles) the pup between the toes on any one foot using a Q-tip. It is not necessary to 
see that the pup is feeling the tickle. Time of stimulation 3 - 5 seconds. (Figure 1) 

2. Head held erect - using both hands, the pup is held perpendicular to the ground, 
(straight up), so that its head is directly above its tail. This is an upwards position. 
Time of stimulation 3 - 5 seconds (Figure 2). 

3. Head pointed down - holding the pup firmly with both hands the head is reversed 
and is pointed downward so that it is pointing towards the ground. Time of stimulation 
3 - 5 seconds (Figure 3). 


4. Supine position - hold the pup so that its back is resting in the palm of both hands 
with its muzzle facing the ceiling. The pup while on its back is allowed to sleep. Time of 
stimulation 3-5 seconds. (Figure 4) 5. Thermal stimulation—use a damp towel that has been cooled in a refrigerator for at 
least five minutes. Place the pup on the towel, feet down. Do not restrain it from 
moving. Time of stimulation 3-5 seconds. (Figure 5) 
These five exercises will produce neurological stimulations, none of which naturally 
occur during this early period of life. Experience shows that sometimes pups will resist 
these exercises, others will appear unconcerned. In either case a caution is offered to 
those who plan to use them. Do not repeat them more than once per day and do not 
extend the time beyond that recommended for each exercise. Over stimulation of the 
neurological system can have adverse and detrimental results. These exercises impact 
the neurological system by kicking it into action earlier than would be normally 
expected, the result being an increased capacity that later will help to make the 
difference in its performance. Those who play with their pups and routinely handle 
them should continue to do so because the neurological exercises are not substitutions 
for routine handling, play socialization or bonding. 
Benefits of Stimulation 

Five benefits have been observed in canines that were exposed to the Bio Sensor 
stimulation exercises. The benefits noted were: 
1. Improved cardio vascular performance (heart rate) 
2. Stronger heart beats, 
3. Stronger adrenal glands, 
4. More tolerance to stress, and 
5. Greater resistance to disease


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*



ashleylp said:


> Very interesting! I'll be interested to hear about the calcium.
> 
> No puppies yet.. the full moon didn't work it's magic. We took a long walk after dark since it was a great temperature outside (in the 70s), and she seemed to enjoy herself. Gave her plenty of water and she went to sleep! My backup was at my house because she "felt like tonight was the night", so once Trudy fell asleep we kicked back with a few beers, watched the show "Too Cute", looked up newborn puppies on the interwebs, and complained about our lack of puppy pals. We've really bonded over this (lack of) whelping experience - ha!
> 
> ...


Praying that the puppies will come soon and that they and Mom will be healthy and happy!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My litter is following a different protocol, that is intended to mirror the way a litter is brought up in nature. Another viewpoint - I don't think either is right or wrong.

For the first 3 weeks, they have minimal contact with the outside world (ie; human caretakers and mama only) and live in a fairly darkened room. A heating pad is run continuously under the whelping area to keep the area warm. The dam will be reluctant to leave her babies and this is fine for the first few weeks. She will need a LOT of food - especially in the 2-3 week period where the puppies are rapidly growing but not yet introduced to solid food. My Towhee had only 1 visitor (Boomers Dawn) and care was taken to either remove shoes or to disinfectect them before entering the whelping area. Hands were also washed. We use a kiddie pool since the surface is easy to clean and round so mama can follow the circle while laying down, pushing any pup that may be on a side towards the middle and to safety (dams are taught to following the pool side and not to just lay down but they know this within a few hours).

At 3 weeks food is introduced as a mush and more people are allowed to visit but we waited for 4 weeks before non caretakers were allowed to hold the puppies. 

At 5 weeks (a bit late but weather was too cold) they are being introduced to outdoors, grass, running, climbing etc over the natural surfaces they will experience as the mature - soil, dirt, gravel, grass, wood, rocks. They are exploring shade, plastic toys and toy scapes etc.

They have had access to stuffies to play with and climb over from day 1, and tuggable toys since they showed an inclination to tug - some crinkle etc. 

They are allowed to figure things out without intervention unless it looks like they might be having trouble - backing out of tight corners, unsticking a leg, climbing over an obstruction etc. Even as newborns they were allowed to find mama as long as it appeared they were headed in the right direction. They are so successful at figuring things out at this point that we need both an XPen and a baby gate to keep them from escaping to explore the rest of the house LOL

At about 3 weeks they are given separate spaces to eat, poop, play, sleep etc with the ability to climb between these spaces.

The puppies are (to date) developing into confident little dogs 

Oh and very important  The puppies nails will start growing quickly! At about a week they will need trimming and every week after that or mama's belly will be scratched up and the pups might not learn to walk properly if their nails get too long. I used a dremel but Barb uses regular people nail clippers.

I hope this helps 

ETA: About household noises - the pups really cannot see or hear well if at all the first 2 weeks. Just do your normal household chores. The puppy area will need cleaning often, so a basket can be useful lined with towels or blankies - you can put the pups in the basket while cleaning their area. This will also start getting them used to human hands and almost definitely human smooches as you handle them. As they begin to see & hear continue normal household stuff and they will grow up to the sound of vacuums, dishwashers, lawn equipment, TV, music etc. 

If people want to see the pups before 3-4 weeks; what my breeder does is let them see the pups through a sliding glass door with a caretaker holding the pups snuggly against their body for warmth and comfort - we also limit interaction with dogs & people a few weeks before whelping whenever possible.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Checking in and know it won't be long now. Keeping my fingers crossed for a great birthing. (Gosh she is Full of puppies)!!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Just checking in as well!! Any day now)


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Just checking in...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Just checking…. Hope you're doing well.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I didn't sleep well last night, guess the anticipation is getting the best of me. Good news, though, is Steven is back! I so wanted him to be here for the birth and it looks like he will be.

She is acting normal. It is a dreary day here, not much sun.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

:banana::banana::banana::banana:

Doing the dance here!

Think that way: all this loooong waiting is giving you the chance to bond with her and make her feel secure! 

Oh... okok, I know!!! I can't wait either!!! :doh:


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

We are sending positive vibes for all of you specially for mom who is waiting to deliver 
:banana::banana::banana::banana::heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:nopity:
We LOVE YOU 

Love & Light


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I did my dance in So Cal and made it rain. Tonight I'm going to tweak it and see if I can get some puppies to come out and play with me.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so happy to be back in time for the birth! Good luck ♥


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Doing the synchronized puppy dance with brave! Hope for some healthy happy pups and mama! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

MrsKuhn said:


> Doing the synchronized puppy dance with brave! Hope for some healthy happy pups and mama!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Me too , I am dancing with you guys  

Happy happy delivery :smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

come on puppies! we want some action!!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

*quietly opens door to see if puppies are there*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

no puppies yet. Just found out I'm babysitting my friend's 4 mo baby tomorrow. THAT'S when it'll happen.

I went to the dollar store and got them some little toys for when they are old enough.  I might be a little anxious for their arrival....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

How is Trudy (spelling?) otherwise? Is she uncomfortable? How are your other dogs taking to it? 

I feel like we're watching a pot boil. Maybe we need to step away for a little bit.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Still no puppies???? The waiting is killing me! I can't imagine what it is doing to _you_!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

She is uncomfortable in that she has a huge belly, but she isn't visibly in pain. She has been lazier today than other days, but nowhere near lethargic. She waddles when she walks and laying down is getting really difficult - she is constantly laying on her breasts(?) which pains me. She is really starting to sag in the breast area... I was considering putting a bra on her for good fun but I think I will avoid torturing her.

My dogs and her have been mostly separate. She likes Remy, my male, but isn't a fan of Caira, my female right now. If caira gets within about 10 feet of her she will start to growl, but Remy and her sniff each other and stand/lay near each other when they are allowed. It's not often.

When I allow her to have free roam of the house, she wants to lay right near me. If I can't keep a good eye on her, she is in her whelping area (half bath) - she has taken to having accidents inside, I think she has so much pressure that when she has to go she has to go. She is a sweetheart and she must have had people food at one point because if I am eating she is all up in my business. She wants to jump on the couch and cuddle so badly, but she can't make the jump and I don't want her up here yet (if ever). 

When I got her she had fleas and ticks, we gave her a bath and got 98% of them off - then I went to wash her bedding a few days ago and when I lifted it there were 10 or so tiiiiiiny little ticks on the floor that I got the joy of killing. I can't give any flea/tick meds because she is this pregnant, so I am trying to keep her off of couches, etc. My dogs are luckily both on preventative and I haven't found any ticks or fleas other than when I washed her bedding.

She did eat a little this morning. I switched her to a different kibble and she seems to like it better. She would drink all of the water in the world if I allowed her to. In her dream world, I'd leave the sink on and let her drink from it all day.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Poor baby. She sounds so uncomfortable. Thank you for taking her in ..... My guess is that she will have them at 8 pm tonight. Any other guesses out there? Whoever guesses correctly gets to send some puppy toys for the new babies.??


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She is going to make someone so happy when she gets adopted out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

goldenca said:


> Poor baby. She sounds so uncomfortable. Thank you for taking her in ..... My guess is that she will have them at 8 pm tonight. Any other guesses out there? Whoever guesses correctly gets to send some puppy toys for the new babies.??


That sounds like fun. I guess that she will have between 10 and 12 pups, more girls than boys like maybe 7 girls, 5 boys, and that she will start to have them around 3 AM, Tuesday, November 19.
Any other guesses?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*

Ashley

Praying for Momma and you. Is Steven a vet tech?
Hoping someone will be there for the delivery.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes! Steven is a tech 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Well I already lost because I would have said they would be born during the full moon !!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I am guessing tomorrow when we have our hands full with the baby  I love it. Let's all guess!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> I am guessing tomorrow when we have our hands full with the baby  I love it. Let's all guess!


2:18 AM (Nov. 19)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What is her temp at this very minute? I need to know that to guess.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Bentleysmom said:


> 2:18 AM (Feb. 19)


 
I'm sure Ashley will lose her mind if those puppies don't come until February 19!!

I'm guessing 4:44 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Laurie said:


> I'm sure Ashley will lose her mind if those puppies don't come until February 19!!
> 
> I'm guessing 4:44 tomorrow morning.


LOL good catch! Not just Ashley, that poor mama!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Temp is 100.4 :/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ashley, you are indeed an angel 

Don't know if this will help, but it was the best dog dance video I could find. We'll just call it a whelping dance


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm going to say November 20th around 2 pm? Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Checking in...can't believe she hasn't had them yet!


----------



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

November 21. 8:00pm!

Are you going to use a cd with sounds later on? I am curious to know what people play for puppies and the volumes.. I have a CD that is a compilation of "sound effect" people use in movies. The sound varies: clapping, thunders, trucks, scream, laughter, frying eggs, pans and pots, river, bells, stapler, balloons popping, etc. But I don't know about using those things with young puppies. I used on my dog when she was 3 months old. Starting with super low volumes and increasing over the days. 

I just love what you are doing for this mamma!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I will use a CD with sounds - probably from a young age. I'm getting frustrated with momma.... why doesn't she want to have her puppies?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Uh oh, one contender down... it is 8:23 here... and no puppies 





goldenca said:


> Poor baby. She sounds so uncomfortable. Thank you for taking her in ..... My guess is that she will have them at 8 pm tonight. Any other guesses out there? Whoever guesses correctly gets to send some puppy toys for the new babies.??


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

ashleylp said:


> I'm getting frustrated with momma.... why doesn't she want to have her puppies?


Hey, don't get frustrated with her. I'm sure if she had her choice they'd be born and weaned already.  I was a week late with my son and I would have gladly had him sooner. We just don't get to make that choice most of the time...

Hoping she has a safe and speedy delivery.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

She sure LOOKS ready to have em


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok my prediction:3:00 am Tuesday November 19 (tonight). Doing my best dance out here on No Cal. And a cheer...

Tru-dee! Tru-dee! Push 'em out! Push 'em out! Waaaaay out! Yay Trudy! Yay Ashley!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

This story, although frustrating for Ashley and CLEARLY uncomfortable for Trudy, has brought a much needed smile to my face over the last few days. 



Laurie said:


> I'm sure Ashley will lose her mind if those puppies don't come until February 19!!


LOL!! I need you as a proof reader!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

tania said:


> November 21. 8:00pm!


Man, you guys are really wanting me to go crazy, huh? :uhoh:


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

You are doing such a wonderful thing! My best thoughts are sent your way. My sister in law who lives in Texas is always picking strays up as well. Not a lot of strays up north here. So sad.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Lucky Penny said:


> You are doing such a wonderful thing! My best thoughts are sent your way. My sister in law who lives in Texas is always picking strays up as well. Not a lot of strays up north here. So sad.


Hmmm, really? I could pick up 5 or so strays just walking within a mile from my house. How sad. I wonder what the difference is - are there a lot of spay and neuter programs up there, or large fines? I've never been in your neck of the woods but for some reason I don't picture large cities, maybe that's it? We have laws, but there are other crimes to focus on - and dogs get pushed to the side unfortunately.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Checking in ...???


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Nothing  Headed to bed... maybe in the AM?


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

ashleylp said:


> Hmmm, really? I could pick up 5 or so strays just walking within a mile from my house. How sad. I wonder what the difference is - are there a lot of spay and neuter programs up there, or large fines? I've never been in your neck of the woods but for some reason I don't picture large cities, maybe that's it? We have laws, but there are other crimes to focus on - and dogs get pushed to the side unfortunately.


That is a lot of strays! We get maybe one a year, if that! But I am in the country. In town there are a few more, but not that many!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

We are up early because baby P is here. However... No puppies  she is still sleeping soundly and I'll leave her that way until she wakes! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I'll wager my guess. Today at 3:46 PM! Mark it down!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> Hmmm, really? I could pick up 5 or so strays just walking within a mile from my house. How sad. I wonder what the difference is - are there a lot of spay and neuter programs up there, or large fines? I've never been in your neck of the woods but for some reason I don't picture large cities, maybe that's it? We have laws, but there are other crimes to focus on - and dogs get pushed to the side unfortunately.


I think it depends on the city. We have less stray dogs, but we have colonies of feral cats. We have a bunch of non-profit volunteer organizations that do TNR to try to quell the population.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

i keep checking this board to hear about the puppies! maybe today will be the day.....


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Tonite )


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I want those puppies out but this baby is hard work! If she could just wait until 4 when they pick him up....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He sure is cute though...bet it makes you want one of your own, huh?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Ha.. ha. Actually, we have been talking about it. But as in, two years from now... Maybe. I didn't realize how many things I can't do one handed! I don't know how mommies do it.... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I really admire what you're doing. An act of kindness that goes far and above. 

This could be a contender as a whelping dance ... One you promise to turn off once she's started given birth


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just to help a bit more, here is a list of foods reputed to jump start labor.. Do you think Trudy would like eggplant Parmesan? Foods That Induce Labor: 9 Recipes to Jump Start Labor : Labor and Childbirth : Pregnancy


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't know if she would like them, but you sure made me hungry for hot wings!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> Ha.. ha. Actually, we have been talking about it. But as in, two years from now... Maybe. I didn't realize how many things I can't do one handed! I don't know how mommies do it....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Baby slings.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

dborgers said:


> I really admire what you're doing. An act of kindness that goes far and above.
> 
> This could be a contender as a whelping dance ... One you promise to turn off once she's started given birth
> 
> Original - Prancercise: A Fitness Workout - YouTube


You should look up "Insane in the Mom Brain Prancercise Paradoy"


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Well...there's a Mexican restaurant near my house that worked both times for me. I had my son within a day of eating there and had my daughter within 6 hours.  

But, I'm thinking it might be a little too far for you.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brave said:


> You should look up "Insane in the Mom Brain Prancercise Paradoy"


I'd be ready to self induce labor after having to watch just one prancercise video LOL

Speaking of CT's, check out this Elvis impersonator LOL
http://oc4j8a.bay.livefilestore.com...lvis-fat-demotivational-poster-1209781484.jpg


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am getting a little bit ocd about checking this thread. Want ACTION on the puppies, lol


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

dborgers said:


> I'd be ready to self induce labor after having to watch just one prancercise video LOL
> 
> Speaking of CT's, check out this Elvis impersonator LOL
> http://oc4j8a.bay.livefilestore.com...lvis-fat-demotivational-poster-1209781484.jpg


OK since we are still WAITING for the puppies... I should never show this in public, although it is all over Facebook. About 12 of us did a 5K race (diva day where you dress up) as the prancercise lady. We had her music, and the parody music. I have to say it was really fun And actually a decent workout.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That photo is hilarious ( and coloful!).


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

i love the TUTUS!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Roflmao!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Checking in*

Just checking in on Momma and you.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

lhowemt said:


> OK since we are still WAITING for the puppies... I should never show this in public, although it is all over Facebook. About 12 of us did a 5K race (diva day where you dress up) as the prancercise lady. We had her music, and the parody music. I have to say it was really fun And actually a decent workout.


So which tutu are you? We need full disclosure!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

No puppies but baby P is back with mom and dad now so we are READY! Bring it on!

She is very uncomfortable today. You can tell she is reaching breaking point. Today I took her in the yard and she stood still. Normally she walks/prances around and sniffs. Today it was like it is too uncomfortable to walk around.

Yesterday the puppies must have been sitting on her bladder because she soiled her whelping area/crate three times with no warnings to us that she needed to go out. She has been great at notifying us up to that point. Today she has been letting us know and going outside, but she did leak some poo.

Her bedding is fresh, now... Everything is ready for puppies....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Puppies? Oh, puppies? Come out here into the world. Mommy has lots of yummy milk for you


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

OMG i so love this thread!! LMAO .. What will even be even better is if these pups made their entrance! You hear me pups! Stop making momma uncomfortable and bouncing on her bladder.. You have a big fan club waiting for you too!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

....Puppies, Puppies. We want puppies. Fingers crossed for puppies tonight


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow these guys are certainly taking their own sweet time!
They are saying "but it's so warm and comfy in here"


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Did anyone guess tonight? Because... Its looking good.... Someone is nesting... And starting to pant....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

It MIGHT be a false alarm... But she hid in our dark closet and was scratching, and tried so hard to go under our bed... 

Moved her to her whelping area and I'm letting her do her thing!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Dancing super hard right now!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Brave said:


> Dancing super hard right now!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Me too :jamming:

My prayers also are flying towards you for happy and easy delivery


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

I hope everything goes well for her and the puppies.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm Prancercising for all I'm worth!! ("The Whelping Dance" LOL) Come on, mama, the cigars are ready


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

*it's time! It's time! It's time!*


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw. We welcome every one of you cute babies to life on Earth.

You don't know how lucky you and your mama are to be where you are .. but we do 

Ashley, you're a super duper glittery angel 

Some of us GRF guys pace in the waiting room ...


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Puppy 1: male, brindle, 1 lb


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Puppy 1: male, brindle, 1 lb


Welcome to the world, little boy


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Awe yay! Can't wait for the final count and pictures  <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Puppy 2: Brindle and white, male, 14 oz
Puppy 3: Brindle, female, 13.5 oz


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

It is hapening!!! YAY

Just joining this thread now to wish all those puppys a nice and warm welcome to this world. And a lot of rest to momma and of course you guys!

Great job taking care of momma and now the babys  You will see you will have fun! And maybe add a new puppy to the family?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Puppies!!! How very exciting. Of course it is 3:30am- Ashley you are the kindest person.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Here (France) is 10 in the morning! So I guess I am having front row seats to this 

Hold on there guys! The babys are coming 

Ashley, I am pretty sure that the babies and the smile in momma's face will make it all worth it. Still, I would like to let you know that you have a big generous heart! Bless you


----------



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

YAAAYYY!!! Soooo anxious here!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

We have puppy #4 - female, brindle and white, 13.75oz  born at 3:21am our time


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

YAY!!!!! PUPPIES!!!!!

That lucky lucky momma and babies to have found you and to be safe at this vulnerable time. I shudder to think what would have become if her otherwise. 

You are an angel.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ashley, this beautiful act of kindness for mama girl (and now her pups) embodies the best of human nature. A touching act of selfless love. 

I'm reminded of something someone said centuries ago: "As you do unto the least of these, so you do unto me." 

A helpless, pregnant, abandoned dog is something too many people would pass by or not 'have the time to be bothered with.' Yet, you didn't look the other way when she needed someone the most. And you continue to help her this very moment. What an incredibly good person you are 

Wishing you a restorative sleep once the babies are all born and busy eating.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words. We have puppy #5 - female, brindle and white, cute as can be!

Can't wait to share some photos tomorrow!

Here's a sneak peek...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Awwwwww. Mama must already be feeling a lot better with 5 puppies out and milk flowing.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

She is actually being very protective and growly to me and Steven. He had to put her on a lead so he can control her head while I tie off umbilical cords and make sure puppies are breathing. I am hoping that it is just because she is in pain and that it isn't indicative of how she will act now that she has babies. After getting to know her pretty well, and her being nothing but sweet, I am disappointed in her behavior .


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh yay!!!! Puppies! They all look so good Ashley! Only a few more to go! Poor momma! And totally agree with what Danny said! You are awesome helping a dog who was pregnant and took on giving theses pups a chance at life. You seriously rock! Cant wait to see more pics when they all are out!

Just keep doing what your doing Ashley..she will come around..i am sure this is all super stressful. Just make sure her room stays nice and quiet. I do hope it is a passing thing and only when she is in labor.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Great news 

But about the growling, please remember she has had to protect litters before and will do everything in her power to protect these little ones. And she has not really known you that long, she should trust you shortly once she knows you mean only help.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

No doubt she's been uncomfortable from having all that weight pushing her insides, and now with giving birth. Someone with more experience with this can give a more informed perspective. 

The only anecdote I can offer is about Bonnie, who we had while I was growing up. She was always 'growly' when she was giving birth and for a few days afterwards. After that she seemed glad to get a break and let us play with them.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Puppies! How exciting!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Don't think it is uncommon for the Momma to be a bit grumpy at this point. She is in labor (pain) and worried about her babies. It must hurt a lot to have her brood not only turning for a birth position, but then the pains get harder as she pushes for birth. Think she will be back to her sweet self when this birthing is over and the labor pains stop.

I think of the old Bill Cosby saying, That being in labor is like taking your bottom lip and stretching it over your head! Ouch!!! 

Hang on there sweet Girl, it will be over soon. 

Ash you are the BEST!!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

How about "Thanksgiving" names for the litter? These little ones were given the chance of Life due to a wonderful decision by Ashley and Steven. What a way to Thank them, in names that will pass on this love.

Harvest
Crow
Turkey
Falling Leaves (Leaf)
Blessing

Need help here I am horrible with names!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Yay!! I had said last night and was going to say around midnight!!!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Deber, love the idea for the names. Wonder what Ashley, Steve and Momma think about it


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

ashleylp said:


> She is actually being very protective and growly to me and Steven. He had to put her on a lead so he can control her head while I tie off umbilical cords and make sure puppies are breathing. I am hoping that it is just because she is in pain and that it isn't indicative of how she will act now that she has babies. After getting to know her pretty well, and her being nothing but sweet, I am disappointed in her behavior .


I wish I knew alot more, but someone experienced will wake up soon and help. At this point is when the experienced breeders said to push the calcium- lots of it(?).


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Calcium might help. I give cottage cheese, ice cream, even antacids that are calcium.

Her background and breed(s) may also contribute to her owliness. I know there are some breeds where even their owners don't assist in labor because the bitches are too protective during the birth process.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ashley, you and Steven are AMAZING!! You're doing GREAT! So glad to see the puppies are finally arriving!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

First thread I checked and omg!!!!!! Welcome Puppies!!!!! You are cute and amazing and I just want to kiss you all over. 

Ashley - idk about the growling but if its anything like women giving birth, I imagine depending on the birth and on the woman - she might just be cranky from the pain. 

Do we know if this is her first litter? If YES, she could be unsure as to WHY she hurts. If NO, she could have needed to protect previous litters. People still do horrendous things to puppies. Thank God you and Steven are here for these babies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Welcome to the world little pups. Ashley you are awesome. When I helped whelp cocker litters sometimes the moms would get owly. I think there is added stress to seeing as she has so recently come to stay with you. She should get better as the days pass, but I wouldn't be to worried if she is protective to a point. We had a bitch we had to lure out with a treat the first 48 hours if we needed to do anything with the pups...after that she was fine. Each dog, breed is different and during my labors with my kids I was not sunshine and roses...lol...I shocked both my husband and my doctor with a few of my rants while in labor....
Hopefully she will relax in the next few hours and be more excepting of your help!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley and Steven*

Ashley and Steven

You are AWESOME!
Welcome to the world little puppies!
What is Momma's name?
She probably IS HURTING! 
I would be careful as someone else said, because I'm sure she is being protective of the babies.
For people who have gone through a delivery before, is there anything to make the Mom more comfortable?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow! This is great! Congrats Ashley! What a great way to start the day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the world little ones-they're beautiful!

Thank you Ashley and Steven for taking this girl in and giving her a warm safe place to have her babies. You're both amazing. 

I hope Trudy and her babies are doing well this morning and you were able to get some sleep/rest. 

So much for the Full Moon theory, huh? These little ones just weren't ready yet to come into the world.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to the world puppies 
Was five it? I hope all went well after that and that everybody is getting some rest.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Welcome to the world little puppies!!!!!!!!!!! They are so cute! Thank you for being such a hero Ash and Steven! 

Now we want more pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I used to give my bassets an omlette during long whelpings. They sometimes went on for 12 hours when they had large litters. The only bitch I had who was really nasty giving birth was my springer that I had from a puppy. She was fine afterwards but guarded the puppies against unknown people and dogs for a few weeks. My cocker would not leave them for the first 4 days and had to be carried out to do her business. After that she was fine.
Good luck you are doing a marvelous job. I love all the little collars on them already!!
I wonder who the father is. They are pretty heavy birth weights.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats Ashley, and welcome to the world little pups  Like everyone has said her grumpiness is just due to her protecting the pups, it'll take her a few days and she'll come round and will trust you. She hasn't known you long at all so she's done well letting you get close to them. Can't wait to hear what names you come up with for them


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

cgriffin said:


> Welcome to the world puppies
> Was five it? I hope all went well after that and that everybody is getting some rest.



I was wondering the same, hope all is well:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Yay! Love the sneak peak pictures, those tiny tiny paws are just to die for. <3 hope mama gets more comfortable with you interacting with the pups. I'm sure it will take some time.  bless you and all your hard work 

What was the final count? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!! How many? 5


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

congrats to both the doggy and human mom! we have all been waiting for this day!!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

rooroch said:


> I wonder who the father is. They are pretty heavy birth weights.


I was thinking the same thing. Big puppies!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you for being so good to Momma!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey all! She continued having pups until 7am our time so we CRASHED as soon as she was done. 8 puppies! 4 girls, 4 boys. They are all healthy and seem very happy, and momma is being much nicer to me this morning - I am sure she was just in pain and sleep deprived. 

The babies are having no trouble nursing, they are doing wonderful! We are going to get up and moving and tidy up the house, and then we are going to get some pictures. My friend who is a professional photographer is going to come over... and I know she will end up with the best photos of these guys 

As for names, a close friend of the rescue owner (Melissa) requested that one of the male pups be named "Lobo" after his very recently deceased dog. I will honor that request. I googled "Lobo" and came up with A) that it is the spanish word for wolf and B) that he was a supervillain in the comic books, and often fought against the justice league. 

SO, we have been thinking of having a supervillian litter theme. There are some cute names. (CategoryC Comics supervillains - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) BUT I am open to other ideas....


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Lobo is also the University of New Mexico mascot.
You could do a mascot themed litter!
Lobo
Badger
Gopher
Gator
etc...


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I am so glad to hear all went well. I checked this thread first thing this morning! I was getting worried when I didn't see any posts from you after puppy #5. Good job Ashley, Steven and mama  Thank you so much for saving this girl. She and her babies are going to make some people very, very happy. Our first dog, Daphne, was a rescue who was hugely pregnant when pulled from the shelter. Covered in fleas and ticks, filthy dirty and HW+. She had her babies at her foster home, all of them were placed into loving homes, and mama was placed with us, where she lived happily for 7 1/2 years. She has since passed, but I still keep in touch with one lady who adopted two of her babies. They are going to be 10 next year.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

YAY!! Get some sleep, y'all not only need it but you deserve it!! <3


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

So happy to hear all went well. I can't believe only 8 babies. She was HUGE. I thought a minimum 10 but 8 is better. Easier to care for and easier to place. They were pretty good sizes which would account for moms size. Can't wait to see more pics. Hope you all got lots of rest.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

8!!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Hey all! She continued having pups until 7am our time so we CRASHED as soon as she was done. 8 puppies! 4 girls, 4 boys. They are all healthy and seem very happy, and momma is being much nicer to me this morning - I am sure she was just in pain and sleep deprived.
> 
> The babies are having no trouble nursing, they are doing wonderful! We are going to get up and moving and tidy up the house, and then we are going to get some pictures. My friend who is a professional photographer is going to come over... and I know she will end up with the best photos of these guys
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you, Steve, and of course Trudy! This was uplifting to read this morning. Circle of life and all that.  You did great, Ashley. You have an immense heart.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

8 puppies, congrats!! I am so happy things went well! Congrats! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG I just red about the news !!!! 8 babies!!! 

We are welcoming their arrival on Earth's life!!!

Congratulations to mama and to you Acheley and your husband. You guys you are Earthly Angels!!! Thank you for saving them all. In the moment the most of the people , unfortunately, would prefer to turn their heads off you choose to give a hand and help!

THANK YOU!!!

We are so happy that everything went well for mama and kids. They are so big and cute  They are precious !!!

You all deserve to have a rest now...but after...we want pictures... oh yeah and ...THE PARTY TO CELEBRATE:--crazy_love::--crazy_love::--crazy_love:arty2:arty2::banana::banana::banana:

GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU !!!


Love & Light to your beautiful hearts


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats to Trudy, Ashley and Steven!!! 8 pups!!! What a team you make! Be sure to post as many pics as possible! We are all living vicariously through you on the GRF!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Congratulations on 8 puppies. Your package of 8 puppy toys was sent yesterday. Good guess on my part and they should arrive by Saturday for sure. I like the mascot-themed names also.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations, wow 8  I am glad everybody is doing well


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

YEAH, so glad everyone is good, great news.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing all the new pictures! Congrats on the great job!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations on 8 beautiful puppies!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Some momma dogs can be very protective. Be careful. My Mantha who became a momma at five for the first time and who had a total of three litters, tolerated me in the whelping box. She never growled, but when I would sit in there with her, she would always put herself between me and her pups. And after handling the pups, she would lick them over and over... I thought it was to get the human scent off of them... She still lives her kids and grand kid that live with us..


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, Sally's mom, she seems to be guarding them from me... but she is growling, etc. She also doesn't want to be separate from her babies. If I take her out to go potty, she eliminates and is immediately at the door scratching whining, pulling me toward the door, etc. I am assuming that this will get better with time?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

She's just acting on instinct. It will pass.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Their first family photo....


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh my, little squirmy wormies... They are precious. I bet mama is feeling much more comfortable with all those big puppies outside of her now!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Is momma catching some sleep in that pic?


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

Awww so glad everything turned out well, let the fun begin!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Momma is catching up on sleep when she can! so are we


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Momma is catching up on sleep when she can! so are we


Much needed and deserved


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

8.. An good number and to be split boys and girls even better! 

Give her time for all the newness to settle down and for her to realize that you are still there to help her.. I am sure she will stop the growling. Just know it is "natural" in a sense of protecting her babies. Dont take it too personal. Her world has changed even more now. I have a feeling this is not her first time.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

They are soooo cute!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Ahhh so adorable !!!!! You and your boyfriend are such amazing kind people to do this for her. We need more of you in the world! Get some rest


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Who knows what happened to other litters she might have had,where she had them,and all the things that happened.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! The family picture is adorable !


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow*

What a beautiful family.
Hope Momma and you can get some rest.
I agree with Goldensrbest, God knows she might have had pups before and maybe someone harmed them or took them from her.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Squeal!!!!!!! They are so darn tooting cute!!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

They are amazing and so are you.  get some rest!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations! Wow, 8 puppies! So happy to read they all are healthy.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

You all did a beautiful job!!!! 

I am sure she will settle down.... when I was in labor I was growling too..... hubby's lucky I didn't bite him! ::


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Awe 8 total! What a cute family. Love the picture <3 congrats to you and mama!!! Can't wait to see more pictures and hear all the names  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

8 puppies is such a good number- very cute


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Congratulations. Protectiveness is normal as is not wanting to be separate from the pups right now. It should get better as they get older. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

ashleylp said:


> Yes, Sally's mom, she seems to be guarding them from me... but she is growling, etc. She also doesn't want to be separate from her babies. If I take her out to go potty, she eliminates and is immediately at the door scratching whining, pulling me toward the door, etc. I am assuming that this will get better with time?


Some of my girls are like that for a day or two and will only go out when I put a leash on them..others not so much. I do know that some of my girls were also more protective when the other dogs were too close....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And kudos to you for taking on the momma and her litter!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations! Great job!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Awwww, man...I can't see the pictures at work. :no: I'll have to wait until I get home tonight. 


Great job, Ashley!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> Some of my girls are like that for a day or two and will only go out when I put a leash on them..others not so much. I do know that some of my girls were also more protective when the other dogs were too close....


I have been keeping the dogs completely separate, mine upstairs and puppies and momma downstairs. I think she just has to get used to being a mom in the city - she's a strong willed country girl 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh yes I believe so too )))))


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!! The pups are sooo cute!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh how exciting!!! The puppies are so cute! How exciting!! You are awesome!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

The litter is so cute. Hope you can get caught up on your rest now. Wonderful job and Happy Birthday to the litter!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Puppies are doing great today and we are finally well rested! However, I do have one concern...

Momma seems to think that the best thing to do to get her puppies around her teats is to lay on top of all of them. For example, if the puppies are in a puppy pile sleeping, momma will get up and move and lay down right on top of the pile. Then, you've got a bunch of screaming puppies! They all move and do position themselves on her teats and they do fine... but I am worried that one could easily get trapped.

Does that make sense? Is that behavior normal? I have been keeping a close eye on the puppies but mom has been doing great otherwise, and I really need to run to the store (be gone maybe an hour?), but I am worried that she could really hurt a puppy.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

ashleylp said:


> Puppies are doing great today and we are finally well rested! However, I do have one concern...
> 
> Momma seems to think that the best thing to do to get her puppies around her teats is to lay on top of all of them. For example, if the puppies are in a puppy pile sleeping, momma will get up and move and lay down right on top of the pile. Then, you've got a bunch of screaming puppies! They all move and do position themselves on her teats and they do fine... but I am worried that one could easily get trapped.
> 
> Does that make sense? Is that behavior normal? I have been keeping a close eye on the puppies but mom has been doing great otherwise, and I really need to run to the store (be gone maybe an hour?), but I am worried that she could really hurt a puppy.


Where are you located? I love puppy sitting!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Checking with the experts...


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Eowyn said:


> Where are you located? I love puppy sitting!


We are in Austin, TX!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

ashleylp said:


> We are in Austin, TX!


That is literally across the country from me.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

If they have just eaten maybe put them somewhere separate ..hopefully it wont stress her out.. Her squashing like that is cause for concern at this age. Or if you can get someone to come puppy sit.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

She won't be separate from them. She would probably literally break down walls before she will be away from them for more than a minute. I have called in puppy sitting reinforcements!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> She won't be separate from them. She would probably literally break down walls before she will be away from them for more than a minute. I have called in puppy sitting reinforcements!



I figured as much.. The puppy sitter is a much better option. Once they get bigger you wont have to worry as much with that potential problem..you will worry about new things!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

ADORABLE. Just adorable....without your help....that puppy would not be here.
Thank you!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Gosh, like most people, picture of puppies instinctively make me go all mushy


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Beautiful picture. These are some blessed puppies to have you welcome them into the world. I hope they all get amazing homes!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Catching up with the latest news 

8 beautiful puppies!!!! Amazing job, you guys make the perfect team!

Now keep the pictures of those cuties coming


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

How is everyone this morning? Is Mama less growly?


----------



## Heather C. (Sep 25, 2013)

I have been following this thread with so much interest! I have a golden pup now, but my first two dogs-who hubby and I raised from puppyhood to old old age-were pit and pit mix. One was a rescue. I have a special place in my heart for little bully puppies! What an amazing thing you did not giving up on Momma. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

She is trying to protect them and keep them warm. How warm is it with you? Even if the weather is hot they cannot regulate their body temperature for a few weeks. Maybe try an electric warm pad in the centre of the whelping box/pool and see how they gravitate to it and stretch out. She may then just lie down on the side of the pad in the cooler part of the box

Petsmart sells this and others 
*K&H Pet Products Lectro Kennel Heated Pad*

I found these pads well worth having but lived in Switzerland where the weather is quite cold.


You are doing a fantastic job and I hope that things continue to progress well.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Cute babies!! Hope they are doing great


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Momma is doing well and puppies are doing great - they are all growing so fast! 

I am starting to cycle puppies because there are a few runts that need some extra time with mom. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Question for all of the experienced puppy whelpers out there -

RED (M)
Birth Weight (g): 454
Current Weight (g): 611
Percent Weight Gain: 35%
ORANGE (M)
Birth Weight (g): 397
Current Weight (g): 553
Percent Weight Gain: 39%
YELLOW (F)
Birth Weight (g): 383
Current Weight (g): 494
Percent Weight Gain: 29%
GREEN (F)
Birth Weight (g): 390
Current Weight (g): 491
Percent Weight Gain: 26%
BLUE (M)
Birth Weight (g): 397
Current Weight (g): 544
Percent Weight Gain: 37%
PURPLE (F)
Birth Weight (g): 340
Current Weight (g): 451
Percent Weight Gain: 33%
LT. BLUE (M)
Birth Weight (g): 404
Current Weight (g): 475
Percent Weight Gain: 18%
PINK (F)
Birth Weight (g): 397
Current Weight (g): 518
Percent Weight Gain: 30%

So my question is this: Should I focus more on overall weight, or percent weight gained? For instance, if I am looking at weight, my smallest puppy is Purple. But if I focus on percent gained, the lowest is Lt. Blue. So should I worry more about Purple, or Lt. Blue? 

I am going to try to give those that need it extra time with mom tonight - so should I give those with the lowest percentage gained extra time? Or give those with the lowest weights extra time?


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Stop worrying. They look like they are all gaining weight and it is completely normal for them to gain different amounts. You can start worrying if someone stops gaining or starts loosing. I don't think it is necessary to rotate them. It looks like mom is doing a great job since they are all gaining. The smaller pups can gain less than the larger pups. In time it should even out. 
They are adorable. You guys are doing a great job. Did you ever find another whelping box or some pig rails?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I got some thick foam tubing from the hardware store and it seems to be helping. I also messed with the sheet so that it CANNOT come off of the sides of the pool and fall inside or wrap around puppies. It all seems to be working well for now  Thanks for putting my mind at ease!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

As long as they are gaining they are good! Sounds like they are doing awesome! Oh so cute too!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Adorable pups, so glad that Mom and her pups are doing well. They really are so lucky that you took them in  You're doing a fantastic job with them!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So which one will you keep? You know thats going to happen right!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

murphy1 said:


> So which one will you keep? You know thats going to happen right!!


You beat me to it...I have been wanting to ask that for days...


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha, we'll see - I'm not ruling it out but I'm not making any commitments yet! I can't wait to see their personalities develop. So far I like Purple, who is the runt, she is just a sweetheart - Light blue, and Red, who is the biggest and a powerhouse, he knows what he wants and he gets it, even if he has to push the other puppies out of the way!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful puppies. Congratulations!! Looking forward to watching the little darlings as they grow


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

They look wonderful!! Yay! Go momma and ashley!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Adorable-love the collars!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Aww man...I love puppies...any puppies...I can smell the puppy breath through my phone. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Haha, we'll see - I'm not ruling it out but I'm not making any commitments yet! I can't wait to see their personalities develop. So far I like Purple, who is the runt, she is just a sweetheart - Light blue, and Red, who is the biggest and a powerhouse, he knows what he wants and he gets it, even if he has to push the other puppies out of the way!


How is Steven doing with all this? I always expect the person who resists the puppies in the beginning to fall the hardest! LOL


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

He is coming around. He owed me one so he at first "accepted" it... But now he has come around. After the birth he got more mushy. I'm sure it will just be time...  I know he was showing photos to everyone and talking to his mom about them...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

These are such lucky pups- I can't get over the kindness of taking on the litter as it is SOOO much work.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're all beautiful, look great and sounds like they're all doing very well. 

Thanks for including the pictures, they're great.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

They are adorable!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Celebratory (bubblegum) cigars


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG these babies are so precious!!! 

I am so happy that everything went so well  

Kisses to all of you :smooch:


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

They are so cute and look amazing. Awesome job!! Hope you keep one too


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Love them!!! So happy for you! I love raising pups!!!!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I think we are going to lose green puppy tonight. Momma stepped on her and continued to stand there until I could get her off. Puppy has brain trauma symptoms. I am totally distraught. I am doing what I can.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

ashleylp said:


> I think we are going to lose green puppy tonight. Momma stepped on her and continued to stand there until I could get her off. Puppy has brain trauma symptoms. I am totally distraught. I am doing what I can.


Oh no! Poor mama and baby.  hugs and healing vibes sent your way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

prayers, please. i am doing everything i can do.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

You are doing your best. That is all anyone can do. And you have done so much already. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Praying very hard right now !!!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm letting puppy rest. She seems like she is doing better but she is not normal. I am hopeful that it was more of a concussion and not full on brain trauma. I am doing everything I know how to do - called and spoke with two different vets, both said they would not be able to do more than humane euth. I won't do that until I see if she can pull through. She doesn't seem in pain, just altered consciousness and not as strong as the other puppies. I braced myself and readied myself to possibly lose one, but I wasn't ready for the emotions that I feel. I have cried and bawled, and cried some more. I am laying next to her - here's to sleepless nights.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

From reading online it seems like a contusion, but I am no DVM.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh no I'm so sorry to read this. You are such an angel to these babies. 

What are the symptoms of brain trauma you are seeing?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

When I first picked her up she was floppy but conscious. I thought broken neck. She started using her neck and legs again but very disoriented. She tried going in circles. She started having a very slight nosebleed. Floppy head but capable of using her neck.

I got her on a heating pad and gave her some honey/sugar water on her gums and tongue. Tried to get her to nurse after she rested a bit - she wouldn't suckle on mom or a bottle. Started syringe feeding her. She will tongue at and swallow the formula.

She seems to be getting stronger. She is still pale but slightly pink. Nose has stopped bleeding and she is now acting like a 1 day old puppy as opposed to her siblings who are very mobile and very strong already (5 days old). I thought for sure I'd lose her. She is improving slowly.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh..no.. I am so sorry Ashley. I will pray she makes it. Just know you are doing everything. When they are that young there isnt much that anyone can intervene with.. You are doing the best you can.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*



ashleylp said:


> When I first picked her up she was floppy but conscious. I thought broken neck. She started using her neck and legs again but very disoriented. She tried going in circles. She started having a very slight nosebleed. Floppy head but capable of using her neck.
> 
> I got her on a heating pad and gave her some honey/sugar water on her gums and tongue. Tried to get her to nurse after she rested a bit - she wouldn't suckle on mom or a bottle. Started syringe feeding her. She will tongue at and swallow the formula.
> 
> She seems to be getting stronger. She is still pale but slightly pink. Nose has stopped bleeding and she is now acting like a 1 day old puppy as opposed to her siblings who are very mobile and very strong already (5 days old). I thought for sure I'd lose her. She is improving slowly.


You are doing the best you can. Praying for the little one. Will you call the vet?


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers of strength.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I called the vet earlier and spoke with him. He said at this age there isn't much they can do except humane euth. I want to see if I can get her through the night and see how she is doing. She is constantly crying and I cannot comfort her. I am going to go insane from the crying. 

I don't want to euth unless i feel like she is in too much pain or the neuro symptoms will be lasting.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Ashely, so sorry about the puppy. It is very difficult to deal with things beyond our control. You are doing what you can, praying for the puppy to pull through. I am sure you're exhausted, stay strong my friend.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Ashely, I'm so sorry that this happened. You've done so much and given so much of yourself, of course you're heartbroken. Are you able to have her seen and assessed today? I'm praying for you and for the puppy.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh so sad to read this, poor little pup.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I am going to try to get her to the vet sometime today. It is very very icy and rainy here, which is uncommon for central tx - so I try to stay off of the roads (it's not me, it's them! other drivers!). But I am going to try.

Steven worked all night. He is bringing home fluids for her. He will assess her as well.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm praying she gets better. I am so sorry this happened. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry Ashley, my thoughts and prayers are with this little one and you.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

She has settled down and isn't crying as much. I'm not sure if that is a positive or negative. I didn't realize the heating pad shuts off every hr, thought it was two. The heat seemed to calm her so I am hopeful. She is breathing normally. She is pinker than she was but still pale. 

This photo is right before I changed out the rag. Mom is not there to eat the poop so it is getting the bedding dirty.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

sending prayers and healing thoughts your way, i hope she pulls through! you are doing an amazing job, don't forget that.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoping for the best for this poor little pup.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Keeping you and all the puppies/mom in my thoughts a prayers. You are doing a great job...sometimes things happen that you have no control over. Hugs...


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I put a sibling puppy in with her to see if it would help her calm down a little bit. She is still crying, but sister is doing a great job. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That poor baby, is she able to nurse? I would get her to a vet.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. I hope she pulls through. Please keep updates. You are amazing at what you are doing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear about green girl. Sending lots of positive vibes that she pulls through. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this  I wish I was there to help you.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Praying for this little puppy.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> I put a sibling puppy in with her to see if it would help her calm down a little bit. She is still crying, but sister is doing a great job.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is the perfect thing to do. It sounds like you are thinking of everything possible. Hoping it all works. You are doing a great job. Sending healing thoughts to green baby girl.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes your doing a great job, not your fault, you said mama was laying on them,just so sad.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I called two vets and both said they could see her, but would just recommend watching her or euthanasia. She is doing better. I was able to get a little rest. She isn't crying nonstop anymore, breathing is normal, and she is eating through a syringe. She is lifting her head and trying to move around more. I think if she continues to improve she will make it through. She is at the point that she seems weak, instead of half dead. That is a big improvement.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Sending prayers and good thoughts to her and you. I am so hoping she will make it.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thoughts a prayers are with you and the pups Ashley!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

good luck to the green pup!!!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Does anyone have a good formula recipe? I am assuming the crap I got at walmart is not the best milk for her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

i know petco makes formula you can buy there..

PetAg PetLac Puppy Milk Replacement at PETCO

Just Born Milk Replacer for Puppies at PETCO

a breeder could give better suggestions than me tho


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Here is a good page on puppy forumula

Puppy Milk Replacer - Lucky Lady Farms

if you have not already, you may want to join Canine Fertility, Reproduction, and Neonatal Issueson FB. I think that is the name anyway. Lots of knowledge there and Myra Savant Harris is one of the admins.

Are you stimulating the puppy to pee and poop? If not, you should be. The mother would be doing this if the puppy were with her.

How warm are you keeping her? Puppies will cry if cold and if too warm. I realise her crying is most likely due to her physical condition, but something to think about. How does she respond if you put her next to her mother (closely supervised of course, she is probably too fragile to be in there otherwise)? How does her mother respond?

What formula did you buy at WalMart? I didn't even realise they sold puppy milk replacement


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I just prayed for you and green puppy. Sounds like she's making progress. Maybe she has a headache from mama stepping on her head? Their little skulls are pretty soft, like a babies at that age.

I don't know many people who'd go to the lengths you have for mama and her pups. You're doing all you can.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

And yes, you are doing a great job  Accidents like this happen. Sometimes new moms can seem so clueless 

Whatever happens, you will have done everything you can to have saved her.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is the first chance I have to check in after we were up at 4am on facwebook. I think it is a good sign she is still with you. There is nothing so anguishing as listening to a baby puppy cry without being able to help everything get better right away. You are my hero. I am glad there are experienced guides here on GRF.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ashley, I've heard about a feeding technique that might help you out. It uses small cosmetic sponges. 

Here is a video about it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuowS5_nges

Here is an article about it: Sponge Supplementation Put to the Test | Canine Chronicle

Hang in there. You are doing great!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

ashleylp said:


> Does anyone have a good formula recipe? I am assuming the crap I got at walmart is not the best milk for her.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Do you have access to goat milk? I understand it's the 'universal donor'. I don't if it's better than a commercial formula though but I know DH's aunt uses it for many orphaned animals on her farm.

I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

The formula from Wal-Mart is just some off brand puppy milk. I had a friend bring it to me late last night when all of this happened - the only place open was Wal-Mart. I try to stay organic/raw with my dogs, though, and I'm sure that cheap Wal-Mart puppy milk isn't the best option. I'm going to run to the store today to get some goats milk. Someone on another page said to milk momma but I just don't think I'm up for that. She probably isn't, either.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

you are doing an amazing job!!!!! Keep up all the great work!!!!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I've been giving her to mom so she can stimulate urination etc. Mom does a good job of taking care of that. Just checked on her after leaving her alone for a bit. She is slowing down, sleepy, doesn't want to move a lot. Hoping she is just resting after a long night and that she hasn't taken a turn for the worse. Put her into the whelping box w mom to see if she would nurse. No way. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Still in my thoughts and prayers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Praying for puppy and you....


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Milk mustache and nice an pink..think she looks good..what do you think? Praying hard for this little one. Esbilac is a good brand to use for formula..can usually get it at pet food stores.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thinking of you as well I hope the night goes well for you both


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

She started declining so Steven gave her sub q fluids (he brought some home from work)... She went to sleep and woke up with vengeance! I went to the store and got goats milk, made her an all natural formula, and she finally drank from a bottle! She is back asleep and resting, hoping for more good news later!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Just caught up with your thread.
Oh no, that poor baby ! You are doing a great job with mom and all the pups. I hope you can get that little one through this and that she will make it. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Great job, Ashley!! Keep up the stupendous, amazing, and absolutely breath-taking work!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a wonderful thing you are doing for this momma and babies. I sure hope little green girl will pull through.:crossfing


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

"Ashley, since you are alive I can't nominate you for sainthood, but I would if I could. " - Francis


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

What an amazing job you're doing with these pups.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Bless you and that sweet soul.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Question to puppy people... When can they get baths? Momma isn't cleaning them well after they use the restroom so it is pretty... Gross. I switcht he sheet every few hours but it still gets nasty. The puppies smell pretty rank and it can't be perfectly sanitary either. Sponge baths? Baths?


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just checked in so sorry to hear about the pup. Keep up the good work....!!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't know about baths for puppies, but our dad put down straw as bedding. Plastic sheeting underneath made changing out the straw really easy.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not a puppy expert...but I would think a simple warm water wash of their bums only would be OK as long as they got dry quickly and never got chilled.... Hoping others will chime in. 

You are doing an amazing job! Go little green girl!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Ashley, you are doing a great job.

Please take my suggestion as it is meant - to be helpful.
Please do not feed green girl while she is on her back. She will aspirate. Puppies and kittens need to be fed while they are on their stomachs - think about how they lay when they nurse.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

BajaOklahoma said:


> Ashley, you are doing a great job.
> 
> Please take my suggestion as it is meant - to be helpful.
> Please do not feed green girl while she is on her back. She will aspirate. Puppies and kittens need to be fed while they are on their stomachs - think about how they lay when they nurse.


Thank you! I have no CLUE how to do any of this, so suggestions are welcomed! I definitely don't want to do more harm than good.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

So I decided to put green puppy alone with mom and sit next to them. Mom really wanted nothing to do with green puppy and green couldn't quite figure out her surroundings, but I had momma lay down and put green puppy practically on her nipple... And guess who actually nursed?!?! Yay! I am going to continue bottle feeding thru the night as to not disturb momma and the other babies, and I definitely don't think green is ready to fight for a nipple, but she has made huge improvement today. I am VERY pleased with her progress. This little girl will need a strong name.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmrichard2001 (Aug 5, 2013)

You are doing such a fabulous job, much better than any most of us combined! In regards to the bathing, like Brave said, maybe just a bit of bottom washing would be ok as long as their temp doesn't drop too much. You may just have to tolerate the smell  You are doing an amazing job, keep up the good work!


----------



## dmrichard2001 (Aug 5, 2013)

How about Minerva: Minerva was the Roman goddess of wisdom and sponsor of arts, trade, and defense. Call name is Minnie

Bridget: or Brigid is a Celtic/Irish female name derived from the noun brígh, meaning power, strength, vigor, virtue


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Checking in on you, momma and pups. Sorry for what happened to little green girl. Sounds like there has been improvement...so glad. You are doing a great job!!!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

The sub q fluid is great. I have saved a sick puppy using just this for a few days (unable to feed as too weak). Make sure to burp her after feeding with a bottle as they take in air and can then get colic. I used to give gripe water for human babies after bottle feeding. I do not know what you can get for colic in the US.

Washing the babies' bottoms with a soft sponge (or better cotton wool that you throw away after each puppy) and warm water works well. Dry them off and let them lie on a warm pad for a while till completely dry. Lots of work but it does smell better afterwards!!

Good luck you are doing a fantastic job.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I just remembered that while feeding with a bottle put your hand holding the bottle in a position so that she can push with her front paws like she would on her mother's teat. this helps with getting her to suck properly.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Checking in this morning seeing how the night went. I like the name Bridget too. Hope she is doing well


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Checking in this morning. Hope all is well with everyone especially with Green Girl. 

I second the name Brigid. I have a rescue ferret named Brigid, she'd been badly abused and we thought she'd never make it. She did!!!! That was seven years ago and she's in her old age now.

Definitely a good strong name!!! It's both a Celtic goddess and a Christian saint....got both covered!!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wet wipes do wonders! Sounds like she is getting stronger. You are doing an awesome job!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You're like a Mother Teresa, taking care of 'least of these'. God bless ya! 


ashleylp said:


> So I decided to put green puppy alone with mom and sit next to them. Mom really wanted nothing to do with green puppy and green couldn't quite figure out her surroundings, but I had momma lay down and put green puppy practically on her nipple... And guess who actually nursed?!?! Yay! I am going to continue bottle feeding thru the night as to not disturb momma and the other babies, and I definitely don't think green is ready to fight for a nipple, but she has made huge improvement today. I am VERY pleased with her progress. This little girl will need a strong name.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Soooo glad she is better, I am hanging on to every post,praying for that baby.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I suggest the name Arya, from the Game of Thrones books. She's that plucky young girl who just can't be killed, a bit of an action heroine despite her young age 

thinking of it, you could name the whole litter after the Game of Thrones books: nice warrior theme throughout 

girls:
Arya 
Sancha
Cercei
Brienne

boys:
Tyrion
Eddard
Tywin
Sandor


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*

Ashley

Praying that Mom and all of the babies are doing well!
You are an ANGEL!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I like Brigid.....a fine Irish Girl!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

How are the little tykes this morning?


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Just catching up on the thread. Poor Green girl! Thank you so much for nursing her along! I was hoping and praying as I read through the thread that she was still here. I am so glad she made it. I also love the name Brigid.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Green girl is doing great! She isn't 100%, but she is doing very well. Today I have a few consults so I have a friend puppy sitting. I know I'll be anxious for updates from her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow!!! This thread has my heart filling up and bursting with happiness and hope. Go Green Girl, GO!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> So I decided to put green puppy alone with mom and sit next to them. Mom really wanted nothing to do with green puppy and green couldn't quite figure out her surroundings, but I had momma lay down and put green puppy practically on her nipple... And guess who actually nursed?!?! Yay! I am going to continue bottle feeding thru the night as to not disturb momma and the other babies, and I definitely don't think green is ready to fight for a nipple, but she has made huge improvement today. I am VERY pleased with her progress. This little girl will need a strong name.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How about Xena, Warrior Princess?


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Pudden said:


> I suggest the name Arya, from the Game of Thrones books. She's that plucky young girl who just can't be killed, a bit of an action heroine despite her young age
> 
> thinking of it, you could name the whole litter after the Game of Thrones books: nice warrior theme throughout
> 
> ...


Love all these suggestions!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm so happy to read these updates! I'm glad green girl is doing better. Poor mama dog has probably raised previous litters in filth. Maybe that's why she's not doing a good job keeping the babies clean.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Green Girl. I like Bridget as well. 

At least this little pup has you there for her. On the streets she have had no chance. Now she has you taking care of her and an entire board here rooting for her!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She would be the one I would want to keep, go little girl!!!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

go little green!!!!

how are the rest of the pups doing as well?


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Go Green Girl!!!! You can do it!!!

My suggestions for "Green Girl" strong names are : 

*1. Joy

2. Ilo (means joy in finish)

3. Grace *

Those words have for me the STRONGEST meaning so...I hope I helped a little bit 

Ashley , congratulations again for your BEAUTIFUL HEART !!!

Love & Light


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

BTW I have had pups nurse on their backs on their mother.... Kudos for you! Sometimes, a little Karo syrup or nutrical can jump start a pup to nurse ....


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So happy to hear that green girl is doing well, what a little fighter she is. Sounds like you're doing an amazing job with them, they're so lucky that they've got you looking after them!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Checking in, hope things are going well. Perhaps Verde as a name?
Or Isi- the goddess of magic.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

All of the pups are doing well. We dropped little green off with a friend this morning and she is back in one piece. We had a neighbor come sit with Trudy and the pups during the day (they very happily volunteered) and they did great. Unfortunately, right after we got home we let Trudy out and she promptly came back inside and urinated in her whelping pool. So, we got the pups out but everyone got little sponge baths tonight. They did great and they are all growing so fast minus little green.

Little green is doing well but is still displaying some Neuro symptoms. She is strong enough to crawl but flails around, unlike the other pups who are wobbly but composed. She also looses balance and falls on her back quite a bit when trying to move. She seems to have a head tilt still. I am going to give it more time because head injuries can take a week or so, but at some point if she doesnt improve, we may have to consider quality of life. I don't want to make that decision yet. Any thoughts? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Nursing with siblings!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sounds like you have things under control. You're doing an amazing job. ...Lucky puppies!!!


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Awe!! What gorgeous pups! You are doing an amazing thing. All I can say about green is that time will tell. Give it a while and see how it goes.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

I have no sugestions to give you regarding green girl, but to follow your heart! In the begining the vet mention euthanasia, and you knew it was not the time to speak about it. And indeed she bloomed since then. I fully trust your decision when it comes to her.

For the rest, it is so good to see the puppies are growing and healthy. Is momma more relaxed?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*

Ashley

What a beautiful picture of Mom and the pups. What sweet names!
I like the names Bridget or Grace for sweet little Green Girl.
You have a beautiful and big heart!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

As long as green is growing and able to nurse I would give it more time as injuries like that do take time to heal. Being young and rapidly developing she may pull through just fine..maybe behind her siblings but she may catch up. It is not any easy decision to make but sounds like she has improved so their is nothing wrong with waiting. 

You have done an amazing job. Always remember that, even when things get rough!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sending hugs and positive vibes this morning.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ashely, you're doing such a wonderful job with Trudy and her babies. 

I'm so sorry to read what happened to little green girl, glad to hear she has improved so much. 

I had a friend that took a kitten with neuro problems, she also had problems with walking, would fall frequently. The little kitten did very well all things considered-she has grown up into a beautiful cat and is doing pretty well. She's happy, healthy, and lives in a multi cat home and gets along with everyone.

This is a very difficult decision to make, not only do you have to consider Green girl's quality of life, but also if you could find someone who would be willing to care for her, provide her a home, love her for who she is. It will take a very special person to do this. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I work with individuals with brain injuries on a daily basis. The biggest thing after one gets a brain injury is to rest. No over doing it with stimuli. You are lucky, because with a puppy this young, resting is pretty much all she will do. She has an opportunity to get better, but I highly doubt she will ever be 100%. She may be able to have a nice life, but with someone who is willing to take on a dog with disabilities. Be prepared to not only have physical limitations in this puppy, but also mental/behavior ones as well. So happy to read she is nursing and getting a bit stronger each day. Time is what she needs and she will take longer then the others. Thankfully she has you and your devotion.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm glad you mentioned that because I have been resting her a lot, but having 5 minute little sessions where i allow her with brothers and sisters, mom, etc. That may be too much for her right now.

I wanted to post a few videos of her. My observation after watching her for a while is that her right side seems to be fully functioning, but her left side is slow. She doesn't seem to have all of the coordination or strength on her left side, particularly her left hind leg. That is what is causing the sporadic crawling/flipping.

VIDEO0203_zps71eb95ad.mp4 Video by ATXK9 | Photobucket

VIDEO0201_zpsbdcf1c74.mp4 Video by ATXK9 | Photobucket

VIDEO0202_zpsfbc233fa.mp4 Video by ATXK9 | Photobucket

Let me know what ya'll think and if you have any suggestions on what to do to get that left side up to par. She is a fighter for sure.

ETA: In some of the videos I am talking to Steven, not her!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

There was a video somewhere of rehabbing a dog who couldn't walk. I remember they rigged up a support frame and basically had water therapy to build up muscle strength and coordination. The dog learned to walk, not perfectly, but could get around. I'll look for it over the next few days - you don't need it right now anyway as it is too early.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Are you thinking of puppy swimmer syndrome? Here is a video, if that's what you are thinking of. 

Ashley perhaps the Mia Foundation can give you ideas for therapy for unilateral weakness. http://www.themiafoundation.com/


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not sure about how to help her left side develop, but you might roll some towels up around her to help her stay in place when she is nursing. All her movement when she is trying to nurse seems involuntary.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Hmm. I can do that. All of the puppies do squirm when they are eating though. And basically attack the nipple! For video purposes, I made nursing a little more difficult for her. Normally I assist much more with her nursing and help her get on and stay on the nipple. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...375.1073741891.146044478790762&type=1&theater

This girl is a miracle as a lot of them 

The vets usually suggest euthanasia ... but the miracles are possible <3

Love and Light to all your family dear Ashley! You are great !!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I know that a lot dog rehabilitation involves swimming and a lot of core work. I have done core work with my dogs on a yoga ball before. I am unsure of what exercises would be best for a puppy that young. Defiantly contacting the Mia Foundation may be of some help. I saw your videos, poor girl. She is struggling. Is she able to get much milk? I wonder if your focus right now should be on rest and food and after she gets stronger, rehab. I am no vet though so I may be wrong.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

The videos of her are encouraging, especially that she is able to nurse. I would for sure give her more time. You guys are doing everything possible. Sending prayers again.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Bless you. Adorable puppies


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bless you*

Ashley

Bless you and your whole family and Momma and pups!!


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

I used to raise kittens for the humane society and we had a kitten that got underneath the recliner, we were alway so careful to make sure no one was under the recliner when we got up, but this time my daughter got up and the recliner landed on the kitten's head. The head was misshapen and the kitten was meowing really weird, and it wasn't moving very well, I was freaked out, I called the vet to have her put to sleep because she was not right, the vet said animals have a way of sometimes healing themselves, he told me to put her in a dark room with no stimulation for about 24 hours, well we actually had to leave for a family function and would be gone for the night, so I put her in our bathroom on a blanket and left her there, when I got home I ran to to bathroom thinking I was going to find a dead kitten but she was sitting up purring and acting more normal, I was amazed. Every day she got better and eventually you wouldnt even know anything happened. I hope with time your puppy will get stronger and heal completely.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

In happier news, here is Steven and Steven Jr....our biggest puppy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I get a big kick out of Stephen JR as a name.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

"Steven Jr." LOL!! Hey, you guys have earned the right to name every single one of them after you


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol nice pic! That is a big pup!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Awww! Such a cute little thing. How old are they now?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

One week old today! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Is Steven contemplating keeping Junior???? Glad to hear everyone's doing well and that Green Girl appears to be holding her own while she heals.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tell Steven he's a GRF hero... Lots of fans around the world! Junior is a cutie... Glad to see green girl nursing! Go girl!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

He hasn't SAID that he is contemplating it... But he is his fav! We won't actually name him Steven Jr. Ha! I'm waiting to name them until their personalities really start to come through.

I am having an off night tonight. I am so frustrated with green puppy. It's not her fault, I so get that. I just look at her, and look at the other puppies, and I think about how green is my favorite color and I wanted 8 healthy puppies. The other foster that had a litter has 8 healthy adorable guys. I love little green. And I know it is so stupid. It's just frustrating watching the other guys grow like weeds and plump up and get stronger while she is staying the same or losing weight and having mental issues. I hope yall get where I am coming from... I feel terrible for feeling like that. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

One week old family portrait... One with little green  she is so much smaller. So much.  look at our big boy Red! And orange. They are best buds. Both blues are big boys, too. Pink girl has sprouted up. Purple girl is the smallest and almost a twin to green. Yellow is feisty! The boys are naturally more relaxed and comfortable with us holding them, etc. The girls are sassy and squirm around. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You're doing the very best you can ... which is wonderfully. Look in the mirror and see what a hero looks like


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

dborgers said:


> You're doing the very best you can ... which is wonderfully. Look in the mirror and see what a hero looks like


Awwww, nice post. I agree.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

dborgers said:


> You're doing the very best you can ... which is wonderfully. Look in the mirror and see what a hero looks like


 
On the spot


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you guys... You are so wonderful. Happy Thanksgiving!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

HappyThanksgiving Ashley and Steve! Bless you guys for taking on this daunting task.. You are doing a great job!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

dborgers said:


> You're doing the very best you can ... which is wonderfully. Look in the mirror and see what a hero looks like


Exactly what I would say!!! Thanks Danny <3

The kids are great and the little Green will be fine. In every family there is the smallest one who needs help...<3 

Happy Thanksgiving wonderful people ! <3 

Love & Light to all of you<3


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Happy thanksgiving to Ashley, Steve, Remy, Caira, Trudy, and the eight puppers. Ashley you're doing a terrific job in a difficult situation. Sending good thoughts to you. Hope you are taking some time for yourself!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

You are doing something that many others would not - and there is something to be said for that.

I am sure if momma and babies could talk they would say for Thanksgiving they are Thankful for you giving them a chance in life.

(P.S. - I love the pic with Steven and Jr both sticking their tongues out - too cute)


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanksgiving went well. We went to lunch about an hr and a half away with my extended family so we took green girl with us. We took our basket and heating pad, etc, and everyone oooh'd and ahhh'd over her, but I didn't let anyone else touch her. She ate like crazy today... Maybe she knew it is a day for stuffing oneself.

She seems to be doing much better. I am hopeful... Now that she is eating a ton more she is gaining weight. Small improvements, but still improvements.

Melissa (rescue owner) came and sat with Trudy for a while but Trudy wasn't too keen on letting her near babies. She is no longer being protective with us but is definitely starting to test boundaries. We tried moving the pool, puppies and her to the dining room in an xpen overnight last night because my sister is here to stay for a few days. She jumped the xpen last night, shredded some stuff in the kitchen, and pooped upstairs in the hall. Then, must've jumped back in, because she was in there in the AM. She sure had some 'splaining to do.

I hope yalls thanksgiving was as wonderful as ours!

I have some good photos to share tomorrow...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It made me smile that she jumped out and jumped back in. It sounds like a normal progression in which mama wants to join the real world again, and gets a little sick of the puppies. It is nice she went back in after taking her break, though not so nice she pooped on your floor!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Another potential name for Green girl is Miley, because all of my family seems to think that she doesn't have spastic movements, she is simply trying to twerk.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

ashleylp said:


> Another potential name for Green girl is Miley, because all of my family seems to think that she doesn't have spastic movements, she is simply trying to twerk.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
ROFL!!!! Oh that made me laugh out loud. That's so bad, lol.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Another potential name for Green girl is Miley, because all of my family seems to think that she doesn't have spastic movements, she is simply trying to twerk.


LOL!!! When Mama has to poop she has to poop. Everyone concerned is doing such a great job with the puppies


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, newbie question! When the puppies first came, I could squeeze mommas nipple and milk came out easily. Now, if I squeeze etc milk won't come out for me. Does that mean she isn't producing as much? Is there anything else I can do to help her produce? Puppies are still growing but it seems like they are nursing longer and longer. That could be due to size but I am wondering if it is coming out slower...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Awwww your puppies are adorable. I'm praying for little miss green.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

omg.. the name Miley…. SO FUNNY!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A lot of food and water. 

Between 2-3 weeks ( I know your pups are not this old yet, but as an example) my Towhee was probably eating 14-16 cups a day of Purina Pro Plan Puppy Chow; not LBP but the regular Puppy Chow for maximum calories and nutrition. She is usually around 55 pounds and was feeding 8 puppies as a comparison. She is normally fed primarily raw and less than 2 pounds of meat/day with veggies as a baseline for how much food the dams need - or they will dry up.

Barb's rule of thumb, especially for the first 3 weeks is as much food as you can get them to eat to keep them healthy and producing milk.





ashleylp said:


> Okay, newbie question! When the puppies first came, I could squeeze mommas nipple and milk came out easily. Now, if I squeeze etc milk won't come out for me. Does that mean she isn't producing as much? Is there anything else I can do to help her produce? Puppies are still growing but it seems like they are nursing longer and longer. That could be due to size but I am wondering if it is coming out slower...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lush also ate an insane amount of pr0 plan 30/20 mixed with Stella& Chewies all different flavors. It was mind boggling how much she needed to eat. She also should be drinking crazy amounts of water too.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Hope little green girl is doing well!! And you had a great Thanksgiving


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I had more than doubled her food but now I'll up it again. I have been doing raw but I don't know if I can afford it! Haha. 

Good update on green girl... She has been doing really well so I put her with her siblings for quite a while yesterday. She still can't figure out how to nurse on her own (the others def push her out) but if I help, she holds her own. AND, she is using her back leg MUCH better. I don't know how it would work because I know she can't see or hear well yet, but her siblings had a really big positive impact on her.

I would say she is 80% back to normal right now. Smaller than the others and still struggling to nurse, but otherwise doing great. And so far today, no more twerking around... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Could that leg be broken ?


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

I am so happy to hear so good news about the Green Girl! I knew it 
With assistance like she had she will be one of the best dogs believe me. Only when they are alone in nature the kids like that can not survive because of the rules of the jingle!

Thank you Ashley you and your husband you are Angels for me and for the paps  

God bless you

Love & Light


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

For it to be 'official' twerking her eyes would have to be open, which they aren't yet


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

And her tongue would have to be out...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> And her tongue would have to be out...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL!!! Per his 'selfie', "Steven, Jr." has that part down


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

That is great news! Yay green girl! I would add in drydog food ..doing all that raw will get expensive!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, I can't really answer that question. It feels the same as the other leg, but Euth less muscular range of motion. I know they are rapidly developing at this age. I am wondering if it got hurt in the mix of things, maybe even by me (who knows really, they are so fragile!) And then she didn't want to use it, so in turn it was behind developmentally. Since being with her siblings more and not isolated in a small box w a heating pad, she had definitely started using it. It is looking better and better. She is not showing any Neuro signs at this point so I have her back with mom and siblings while I am able to supervise. I moved them to the dining room in an xpen so I can keep a constant eye. 

I noticed big boy red is going to be opening his eyes. I barely saw a pupil today... They are still squinted shut... But soon!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My girls eat from 6-8 cups of Wellness divided thru the day, plus some canned, some extras, etc...


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Looking great!!!! Keep up the fantastic job!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Mom and pups are sooooo cute


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

So glad to hear green girl is doing better. You are doing a fantastic job!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Catching up again. Aw, they are so cute  I am glad that the little girl is doing so much better


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Great pictures...especially the one of Trudy looking up with all her babies... 

It's great that you are easing Green Girl back into the pack. The puppies have a lot to teach each other... A little bit of struggling will make her stronger. 

You're doing a great job!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So cute. You're doing an amazing job with them  Go green girl, keep getting stronger little one!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

This is going to be a longer post because these last few days I haven't been able to update as much. After Thanksgiving my little sister, Alli, came to visit me. She loved the pups and helped with them a LOT while Steven was gone for the weekend at work. It was much needed help as green girl was still not 100%.

The puppies are all growing and are starting to just barely open their eyes. I'm sure by tomorrow they'll be open all of the way. Their pupils are visible but just slightly -- they are definitely squinting! Right now they are such teddy bears. Steven is calling them baked potatoes.

They are getting really rambunctious in between sleep and eating. I was talking with a rescue friend who says it won't be long until I take the pool out of the picture because they will start trying to jump out of it. Momma is wanting to be less and less in the picture. She is still willing to nurse when she gets engorged (which is often) but is also wanting to be separate. I've started taking her on daily walks for some "alone" time. I have also been allowing her more time in the yard. She and Remy are fine together, they are both respectful and leave each other alone. Trudy just doesn't like Caira - not sure if it is that she is a female or if it is her high energy. Caira isn't getting near her, but if she sees Caira she growls, even when she is nowhere near her puppies. I think she would allow Remy in the puppy area with her - she likes him that much. She seems very respectful of the cat, but doesn't like him approaching her puppy area. I have everything gated off, but the cat could climb walls if he wanted so I have to keep an eye on him.

I tried moving all of the puppies and Trudy into my dining area where they could be more in the open and part of our daily lives. I thought that might help momma feel a little more independent. It had the opposite effect and she was becoming stressed, so I moved them back into the bathroom.

I'm going to attach a ton of photos. Some of these are from very early on, and some are more recent. You'll be able to tell who is who. Our biggest male (Steven JR.) is just above 1200g (over 2.5 lbs). He is a big boy! Little green is slowly gaining and is around 680g, and she is by far our smallest.

Little green (Miley?) is doing well. I'd say she's about 90% back to normal! You'd never know that she wasn't using her back legs - she is going to be the first to stand. She is already attempting to stand quite a bit. She can practically run to the other side of the pool. She is still having trouble nursing on her own so I am bottle feeding on occasion to make sure she gets enough milk. I am also helping her nurse by taking the larger puppies out so she can have a chance. The big ones push her away in a rush to get to the nipple. I am trying to get her weight up. It seems the larger she gets the stronger she gets.

So, everyone is happy and healthy right now. I think Miley(?) will end up totally normal, although I can't say the same for the entertainer. We're all unsure about that one.

Last week:












































Last night:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Great job Ashley!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Amazing job!! You should be proud!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

They look soooo good! Plump, happy n healthy! Glad to her green girl is doing better..i had a feelin you had a fighter!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

They all are adorable! You are awesome!!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

You will be rewarded for you kindness to Momma!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They look so great! I bet you're right, and lil Green will be 100% soon.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Cuteness overload...amazing job!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Omg what a fabulous and adorable update.  soooo happy to hear they are ALL doing so well 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

You and Steve are doing fantastic! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the gret pictures, the pups all look great, very healthy. 

Good to hear Miley is doing so well. 

They're all so adorable.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*



ashleylp said:


> I had more than doubled her food but now I'll up it again. I have been doing raw but I don't know if I can afford it! Haha.
> 
> Good update on green girl... She has been doing really well so I put her with her siblings for quite a while yesterday. She still can't figure out how to nurse on her own (the others def push her out) but if I help, she holds her own. AND, she is using her back leg MUCH better. I don't know how it would work because I know she can't see or hear well yet, but her siblings had a really big positive impact on her.
> 
> ...


Ashley

Wonderful pics of all of the babies and so glad to read that Green Girl is doing better. She has you, that's all that will matter. You have done a beautiful job!!


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

A friend of mine has a 2 year old Pug (Doug the Pug ) and he was also sat on by his mother when he was really young. He suffered a collapsed lung and head trauma. The breeder decided to hold onto him and not euth just incase he was able to naturally recover. 2 years later Doug is a happy, and very healthy dog. I really hope that the same goes for little Miley. From hearing her progress over the last week or so, I do believe that she will be 100% soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Miley*

I just love the name Miley! What a sweetie!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome pictures!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy to read the pups and mama are doing well! Most happy to read green girl is doing better!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey All  HAPPY TWO WEEKS OLD DAY! The puppies continue to do well. They are so LAZY! My friend has a rescue litter that is 5 weeks old, and I had the pleasure of seeing them at 2 weeks old - hers were up and running in between naps. My puppies nap in between naps, haha. Guess that's the bulldog in em'!

Everyone's eyes are open... hypothetically  They do open them, but they typically close them again and either go to sleep or fight for a nipple on momma. Momma is starting to give me "really... REALLY?!" looks when they are going at her. They are getting large! The largest male is almost 3.5lbs at 14 days. I don't have much to compare his size to, but I googled it and apparently mastiffs are the same size at 14 days... hmm... Guess momma likes em' large....

I need to get some more pictures but I have a busy, busy day today. Green girl is back in with siblings 100% of the time with supplemental bottle feedings here and there to make sure she continues to gain weight. She is a sweetheart. Their personalities are starting to show. Red is lazy, Orange will let you do anything to him and he just goes along for the ride, Yellow is spunky, Green is sweet, Blue is a lazy boy, Purple is the spitfire girl - all personality - if you pick her up and she doesn't want to be, that girl can sure sing about it, Lt. Blue is a chunky monkey but pretty active and a gentleman - lets the smaller puppies on the nipple instead of kicking them off, and Pink is my massive girl and she is becoming more and more feminine.

So, experienced breeders:
1. When do you take the pool out of the mix (if you use one)?
2. When do you start introducing to soft food/milk mixture (I've read anywhere from 4-12 weeks)
3. If you feed Raw, what do you wean them onto? (I feed my own dogs raw, thinking of feeding them raw)


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

It brightens my day to read updates on these little guys and gals. So glad they're doing well with someone like you to take care of them!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

ashleylp said:


> So, experienced breeders:
> 1. When do you take the pool out of the mix (if you use one)?
> 2. When do you start introducing to soft food/milk mixture (I've read anywhere from 4-12 weeks)
> 3. If you feed Raw, what do you wean them onto? (I feed my own dogs raw, thinking of feeding them raw)


I am glad to hear the puppies are doing so well!  
The pool goes out of the mix the first time a puppy gets out, or when they get close to getting out of the pool. I introduce food at around 4.5 weeks. Gayle Watkins told me that she has found that not introducing food until they have teeth in and their jaws are capable of chewing helps prevent skin allergies, not sure if it's true but it certainly can't hurt and does seem to be better for the puppies. I don't feed raw so can't help you out there, but I am sure they are others who can.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

No advice here Ashley, but what you're doing is WONDERFUL. I was already a fan, now I am a Super Fan! Great job!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

you should totally start a blog about these puppies... although i guess this is doing the same thing.. but wow, what a story. you are so wonderful to be doing this!

glad to hear green girl is back with the other kiddos full time!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I know it's still very soon (HAPPY TWO WEEKS!!!), but is the rescue advertising them online as available for adoption? Our rescue typically lists them around 2-3 weeks then updates the pictures as they grow. That way, by 8 weeks, all the families have been chosen. 

Love hearing the updates. You and Stephen did a FANTASTIC job here.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

This is such a beautiful story of compassion and caring. Your angel wings are at least 100' long by now


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

They are supposed to start advertising them today!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*

Ashley

You are doing a beautiful job!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Ash, about the food..here is a thought. Many do not feed a raw diet and if that is what the pups are weaned to, might be hard on new owners. Just a thought.
I usually started food around wk. 3-4 when teeth were starting to come through. I used a good puppy kibble and added hot water to kibble and let it set until I could completely mash with a fork. At first it was more broth than kibble and as pups teeth came in, decreased the water amount. This was the same food I gave to each owner as they took their pup. The pups seemed to take this well and no tummy troubles since they had been on the same food since the get-go. 

I am sure the knowledgeable breeders can help much more than I. It has been many years since I had a rescue little this small. You are an Angel and these pups have been given the best chance in life through your hard work. So proud of you and Steven.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

how is little green girl doing?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I have considered doing kibble instead.... but I may be selfish... I was hoping that if the puppies start on raw I may be able to open the buyer's eyes to the benefits of raw.  - I know, it's silly. I'll do some thinking on it.

My thought is to go ahead and start green girl on her "real" food once or twice a day once she hits 3 1/4-4 weeks (any recommendations?). That way, hopefully, she will gain some calories from that. I'll still have her in with siblings besides feeding times and I will still let her nurse on Mom for the benefits that that provides -- I'm just seeing a lot of growth in the other puppies and she is growing as well but VERY slowly. I've been bottle feeding her 3-4 times a day and making sure she gets nipple time but it doesn't seem to be enough. I know that she will likely be a bit stunted due to her hardships but I want to give her a fighting chance.

The other woman who had a litter allowed people to pick their puppies at 4 weeks old, but I have decided to go about it differently. I'll give potential adopters a number, 1-7, based on first-come-first-serve. At 8 weeks I will allow them to come by in order and pick their puppy. 

I say 1-7 because #8... is staying with me. As a trainer, I need a very specific dog to keep up with me, be balanced with dogs and people, be happy and energetic, etc. I have had my eyes on a few golden litters and I will *likely* be going in that direction, but I've decided to keep one of the puppies for a while and work on training/see how they develop. If they end up fitting in perfectly and it's a great mix with my dogs, etc, I may keep the dog forever. If I decide that a golden would be a better fit for us, I will then adopt the dog out at a higher price (fully trained) and donate that adoption fee to the rescue. Either way, it's a win-win.

I have two or three people interested in puppies at this time. Those individuals will have to fill out an application and have a home check/vet check.

So, update time: Everyone is great! Green girl is still herself, wobbly, but overall back to normal. She is full of spunk. I have a few more photos that I need to share - I'll try to put them up tomorrow. You can follow us on instagram, too - atx_k9

As to which puppy I'm leaning toward... yall can take your guesses...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*



ashleylp said:


> I have considered doing kibble instead.... but I may be selfish... I was hoping that if the puppies start on raw I may be able to open the buyer's eyes to the benefits of raw.  - I know, it's silly. I'll do some thinking on it.
> 
> My thought is to go ahead and start green girl on her "real" food once or twice a day once she hits 3 1/4-4 weeks (any recommendations?). That way, hopefully, she will gain some calories from that. I'll still have her in with siblings besides feeding times and I will still let her nurse on Mom for the benefits that that provides -- I'm just seeing a lot of growth in the other puppies and she is growing as well but VERY slowly. I've been bottle feeding her 3-4 times a day and making sure she gets nipple time but it doesn't seem to be enough. I know that she will likely be a bit stunted due to her hardships but I want to give her a fighting chance.
> 
> ...


Ashley

Hoping you will be keeping Green Girl!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I have considered doing kibble instead.... but I may be selfish... I was hoping that if the puppies start on raw I may be able to open the buyer's eyes to the benefits of raw.  - I know, it's silly. I'll do some thinking on it.


It may be better to have them on kibble so they have an easier transition to their new homes should the owners prefer the convenience and overall benefits of feeding kibble instead.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am thinking green girl as well!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Lucky Penny said:


> I am thinking green girl as well!


Me too. It would be hard to part with a pup you've nursed like that.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

i'm thinking green... but i think you mentioned purple at one point maybe too?


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Well your heart is probably with Green but maybe you'll select easy going Orange? Although you said Lt Blue is active and a gentleman. 
I don't see Red or Blue unless they perk up. Purple if you're looking for a challenge. Hmmm....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

They are adorable.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha! Varied responses on the pup I'll be hanging onto. There is plenty of time for their personalities to blossom, but so far... It is Mr. Red. Steven is totally smitten. I might choose one of the more outgoing pups, though, and like I said, everything may change...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Was Mr. Red Steven's "Mini Me" in the selfie? 


ashleylp said:


> Haha! Varied responses on the pup I'll be hanging onto. There is plenty of time for their personalities to blossom, but so far... It is Mr. Red. Steven is totally smitten. I might choose one of the more outgoing pups, though, and like I said, everything may change...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I knew this would happen!!!! Whichever you choose will be a very lucky dog!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Yep! Little junior!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Haha! Varied responses on the pup I'll be hanging onto. There is plenty of time for their personalities to blossom, but so far... It is Mr. Red. Steven is totally smitten. I might choose one of the more outgoing pups, though, and like I said, everything may change...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Given all that he did and put up with that enabled you to save the puppers, I say let him have Steven Junior.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Just catching up glad they are doing well!! At 3 weeks start kibble as a mush.  whichever pup you keep will be perfect!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Puppies are taking their first steps!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Puppies are taking their first steps!!!


We need video! :smooch::bowl:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:worthless:


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

OutWest said:


> We need video! :smooch::bowl:


I second this! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Puppy pocket, the newest bestest way to enjoy time with your puppy and still be able to type on the forum 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Aww look how big!! So cute!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That is so sweet...


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Precious little pup


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

SO darned cute!! "Puppy Pocket" - I'd trademark that


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Too cute❤❤❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

The puppies are at their really cute stage. They are moving around more but still sleeping a ton. I keep waiting for them to get more active, but I am sure that when they are more active I will be wishing they were still sleeping a ton.

Momma hasn't liked the crate but I put her in there today for mealtime and a break while I played with the puppies and she actually settled down quite well. I think she was appreciative for the break.

Momma growled and snapped at a puppy yesterday while she was eating. I've been feeding her in the room with her puppies but one got too close to her bowl and I guess she didn't like it. She hasn't had any issues before now, but they haven't been this mobile, either. I am now feeding ALL meals separate.

So, lots of sleeping, a little less feeding, and (FINALLY) solid poops all around. This all makes for a very happy Ashley.

Also, green girl is finding the nipple on her own now. I am still supplementing twice a day with a bottle (she could use the calories anyway) but she is definitely doing much better. I honestly was a debbie downer, I never thought she would fully recover. It is yet to be seen how she will continue to develop, but I think we are safe to say that she will make one hell of a pup.

The puppies are also giving kisses now with their puppy breath. Who wants some? I'm trying to find some way to bottle it and sell it as air freshener....  It's a lot of work raising these guys, but it is so worth it when their tiny little tongues lick the tip of your nose. Yeah, be jealous!!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sooo jealous! I actually hate the smell of puppy breath! Lol but i love puppy kisses!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ashley, your recent post had me giggling from ear to ear! I AM jealous! All that puppy breath? :smooch: You must be swooning! :bowl: Yes, definitely bottle it!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't be jealous  Who could deny you the puppy kisses after all you've done for them? You've earned every kiss and exhale


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I looove puppy milk breath. I remember when Tucker came home, my daughter asked about it. She'd never heard the term but could tell his breath was very sweet. Enjoy every every lick and wag--you've more than earned it!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is your daily dose of cute. Please try not to call puppy protective services on me. I know the sock sweater may be characterized as torture, but he looks SO SO SO SO SO ADORABLE. 









Remy likes the puppies. At least, most of the time. But our little fatty, red boy, decided to suddenly awake from slumber and try to suck on Remy's.... ahem... thinking it was a nipple. I've never seen Remy jump up that fast. Luckily, no puppies were harmed.


























I saw the idea for sock sweaters on facebook and had to try it. In the photo, someone had their yorkie in one. Well, this little guy barely squeezed into a 2xl sock... so I doubt I'll be sending them home with sweaters  But if I find some cheap holiday socks on sale all of these puppies are going to be TORTURED... and will take lots of photos under the tree in their "ugly christmas sweaters".

And yes, that's a tiny hat. *giggle*


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol..that is too cute!! Omg..you so just gave me some ideas! Lol


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

That's too cute!!❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a great job you're doing with those babies. That sock sweater and hat is adorable!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

That is so darn cute… I can't believe what you've done here… they've gone from maybe not even being born to wearing sock sweaters and being raised with love till they get to go to their adoptive homes. Pretty amazing. You're my hero  Thank you!!! I think we may need some photos in an elf hat or a stocking. I bet their future families would love to have those as a keepsake…. I would love to see it


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

These pups are so cute! You are doing a wonderful job! Love the socks, so cute!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

OMG! I saw the same thing on FB and I have to say that little pup is the cutest in a sock sweater. 
Cuteness overloaddddd....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm calling the *opposite* of puppy protective services to report you for incredible acts of kindness!  That is SO cute! And pragmatic. I'm surprised no one else has thought of it. You're a genius! You could call the hat "A Woofie" (like 'Hoodie' for puppies) 


ashleylp said:


> Here is your daily dose of cute. Please try not to call puppy protective services on me. I know the sock sweater may be characterized as torture, but he looks SO SO SO SO SO ADORABLE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Love the sock sweater!! So darn cute!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Too cute for words-love it. 

You have done an amazing job with these babies


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Catching up!! MY GOODNESS THEY ARE SO DARN CUTE!!! 

You are doing an incredible job and Oh, I am just so happy for everything you've accomplished. These puppies are SO LUCKY!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

The hat is just too much. Do it, get christmas socks and make them little elf costumes!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

So I am at a weird crossroads.

Green puppy is starting to act... off... again. Now that all of the puppies are walking, I am noticing how wobbly and spastic she is again. I'm not sure if my untrained eye failed me, or what. She looked the same as them for about a week, but they were all wobbly. Now they are getting more stable and she is still...  just not normal.

There is a lady that fosters for a larger rescue in the area and she specializes in neuro cases. She has offered to look at a few videos and even to take her in. The bigger rescue has access to more medical intervention stuff, like medications, x-rays, ultrasounds, etc. 

But... I am probably being selfish, but... I like green pup. And no, I won't keep her for my own, but I wanted to see her through. I still have faith in her. 

And she LOVES her littermates, cries when they are gone. Is it right to separate her so young? 

I'm at a loss. I want to do what is best for her, ultimately.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> So I am at a weird crossroads.
> 
> Green puppy is starting to act... off... again. Now that all of the puppies are walking, I am noticing how wobbly and spastic she is again. I'm not sure if my untrained eye failed me, or what. She looked the same as them for about a week, but they were all wobbly. Now they are getting more stable and she is still...  just not normal.
> 
> ...


I'd say wait until the lady reviews your videos to think it through. She's still awfully young to leave her mom and sibs, so I think your instincts are good. I also think puppies, like children, strive harder when they're trying to keep up or compete with others their age. So isolating her from the sibs doesn't sound right to me either, at least not for a few more weeks. Perhaps she can give you and Steve some exercises to do with Green Girl, much like what Jen has been doing with Bear. Worth asking. Hang in there. You've accomplished so much!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I sent her the videos today but it will probably take her a few days to get back to me. I am starting to feel teeth coming in so I am hoping I can switch green girl to solid food soon.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

So if she looks at the videos and says she can help, is it possible to give her green girl when the pups are 8 weeks old? I know pups benefit from being together and I would hate for green girl to miss out on that. Or does she feel strongly that green girl would have a better chance going before then? Either way, I think if someone who specializes in neuro is willing to help, I would jump on it.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Tough situation. Let her watch the videos give you her thoughts and make a decision from there. I hope green girl comes around. You have done amazing with these puppies


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

ashleylp said:


> So I am at a weird crossroads.
> 
> Green puppy is starting to act... off... again. Now that all of the puppies are walking, I am noticing how wobbly and spastic she is again. I'm not sure if my untrained eye failed me, or what. She looked the same as them for about a week, but they were all wobbly. Now they are getting more stable and she is still...  just not normal.
> 
> ...


It's possible she will just develop slower than the others, but eventually be just fine. You've done wonders with her already.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh no...I hope she gets to stay with mom and sibs. Maybe she will always just be a bit behind. Slow growing is better than no growing..I would think.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Still no update, but little green is starting to lose/stay the same on weight so we are going to start her on a super high calorie canned puppy food from the vet. She can lap and chew moist food now, so hopefully this will help! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You've earned these


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank yall!

Steven actually took little green to work with him tonight. He's hoping the vet will have a chance to play with her a bit and evaluate her. He's going to start her on the new food tonight as well!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Some great insight from the vet tonight!

The vet said that she believes that green puppy has "intention tremors". That is why she is a bit unstable and very spastic.

It will likely get much better as she gains size and strength, her whole body flops right now because of it's light weight and her lack of muscular strength, but with growth she should look more "normal"

But, she will most likely never be "normal" and will always have tremors. The vet said she will be "cute" special, not "special" special. 

Apparently, she will basically look like a dog that has parkinson's disease.

The vet says that she would not put her down, that her quality of life should be good, she will just always have this quirk.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

That sounds like good news!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

ughhhhh

After talking with Melissa tonight, it seems like my best option is to go ahead and have her switched to the larger rescue here in Austin.

Apparently they not only have a foster that specializes in neuro cases lined up, but they will also find an adopter for her quicker and will give her adoptive family life-long medical support for her. That's something that this small rescue can't afford to do.

They'll also be able to afford MRIs, etc, if she needs them. And they will have a specialist look at her.

But I am sad. I think this is the best decision. Reassure me? Would you do it? I ultimately want what is best for her... but...    I'll miss little green girl. Miley.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I know you are attached to her, and it will be hard to let her go, but really truly you want her to have the best care and future possible, and this sounds like they can do that for her.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

You will be letting go of her sometime, it is just a matter of when, right? It sounds like this is the best option for her. How lucky she has been to have fallen into your life!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sounds to me like letting her go to the larger rescue is what is in her best interest. You have given her an amazing start and much more than some would have done. I wish you peace in whatever decision you make!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Absolutely the best decision, you have done a wonderful job, birthing,nursing and advocating for this little soul. Let her go with the knowledge that she will be safe, loved and given the best of care. Merry Christmas Ashley and all the best in the New year


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ashley you have done so much for this little girl already. 

I think the time has come for you to give her wings and let her fly so she can have the best possible care and life she deserves. 

This sounds like both a wonderful option and opportunity for her and I feel she is very lucky to have it. 

I know green girl hopes a very special place in your heart, you have made it all possible for her to have a life. 

If you decide to make the choice of letting her go into this Rescue, I hope you will be able to get updates about her to see how she's doing and how she's progressing.

I think you know in your heart already what your decision should be. I know it's not going to be easy, but you'll be making it out of love and it will be a selfless decision on your part. 

This little girl deserves a chance for the best possible life she can have and one where she will be loved and cherished for who she is.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*



ashleylp said:


> ughhhhh
> 
> After talking with Melissa tonight, it seems like my best option is to go ahead and have her switched to the larger rescue here in Austin.
> 
> ...


Sounds like this rescue who has the ability to care for her and a loving foster home is her best option!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

It does sound like that is the best option for her. Is there a reason they can't wait to transfer her to their care for a few more weeks? It seems so early for her to lose her mom and siblings. But if it means she would lose the offer of special placement and care for life, then I'd say send her now. But be sure take some wonderful pictures of her first. Sweet little girl.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't know why, but the foster likes to take young puppies, not puppies that are six to eight weeks. I asked about that... If she could stay w me until at least six weeks. The foster does have dogs that green girl will interact with, but it's not the same. 

I told Melissa that I will give her to the new foster. She said Monday. I will get to meet her in person and make her promise me updates and pictures too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I know that is a hard decision for you to make. I hope that they will keep you updated with pictures and news. We all are pulling for her and would like to know how things turn out.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

ashleylp said:


> I don't know why, but the foster likes to take young puppies, not puppies that are six to eight weeks.


Not experienced in this at all but it seems so counter productive to take her away so soon. Again, no experience just a gut feeling...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How old are the puppies now?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

The puppies are three weeks and three days old

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Video time! Don't know how to embed here.. so here is the link!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Awww...
Red puppy sure is feisty. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Red puppy is really the leader of the pack right now. Of course I'd choose to love him...


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright, mini puppy rant.

I LOVE these guys. But oh my goodness... the pee.

My house smells like urine. I could literally change their bedding every 30 minutes and it would still smell like pee. I bought air fresheners. I'm turning away guests... my goodness! The urine!

Any tips for dealing with this? breeders?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Two words-litter box! For the golden babies,I usually buy the plastic pan you put under washers to contain leaks, and use either wood pellets, alfalfa pellets or that kitty litter that is made from recycled paper. I put them in the box every time they wake up. Once they start peeing in there, leaving some of the used litter in there attracts them to it. Others have used special made puppy litter boxes, kitty litter boxes, or even the bottom of plastic storage boxes, with an opening cut out and smoothed for an entrance.

Works great and does seem to make it easier to house break them.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't they eat the litter ?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

No, they don't. Once in awhile, they might try a bite but that's about it. Not like when I used to use pine or wood shavings. The alfalfa especially doesn't bother them. I would never use regular kitty litter though and especially not the clumping kind.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

With the wood pellets (either for pellet stoves or the kind for horse stalls), I will sometimes spray them with water to keep the dust down. I've done this for several years now, and am never going back


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness, thank you! I have just been using sheets and a puppy pad and I clean the room thoroughly once a day and of course pick up throughout the day. It hasn't seemed to matter - it still smells like pee! First thing tomorrow I'm going to go get some supplies and make that litter box happen. We ALL need it for our sanity around here 

We are supposed to have guests for christmas, but if it smells like urine in here I'll be cancelling those plans... so glad there is hope!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh believe me, it doesn't get much smellier than 9-10 Golden puppies in a small house! At one point I tried just filling their area with shavings, and that was better but then there were shavings everywhere 

I would also start out by putting some of their poops in there too. They will catch on, although there always one in the bunch who likes to hang their little butt over the edge and pee and poop that way 

I can remember sitting and crying, because every time I would clean up their area, they would pee and poop again right away. I just wanted them to be clean for a little bit! Much less stressful now.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Found this online

LitterTraining


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

OMG, I loved the video! Those are some super cute little fur butts 

What about putting some plastic sheeting over the carpet, then a layer of kitty littler to absorb the smell and moisture that creeps through the sheets? The plastic sheeting would protect your carpet and make for easy cleanups. Just a thought. Hero


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

The video is adorable!!! They sure are starting to play a lot. Your decision for green girl is the best one, but hardest. With the other 7 growing puppies, it may be easier for you to focus on them and for green girl to have one on one attention. Good for you for making this hard decision. The other rescue better send you lots of updates!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Love the video! It's great to see them moving around and being puppies... You're really going to have your hands full(er) soon.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright, so ---

Steven took Green girl to work with him (vet's office) two nights in a row and fed her throughout the night, and i have done the same throughout the day. We have her on a mix of her goat's milk formula and "recovery" puppy canned food. In two days she has gone from about 690g to 920g. She has also become more stable, much less spastic, and more alert. Marked improvement within few days.

Now I am second guessing (or third guessing. or fourth guessing) my plan to send her to the other rescue. The vet at steven's work observed her and said that she will always be a bit silly, but that that is that and there is really no treatment/medications/surgery that can be done to correct it. She said that she will be more stable as an older puppy and adult and that she would personally take on a dog like this with no hesitation, as she will be "cute special". 

The only thing I hesitate with is finding an adopter for her. She will be much harder to adopt out (I assume?). It doesn't sound like she will need lifelong medical care other than routine check-ups, etc. 

I think I am going to push back sending her to the other rescue while we continue to feed her often and watch her grow. 

I have moved the puppies into the living room and I have placed a crate next to my x-pen for momma. She is really getting annoyed with the puppies and was starting to destroy my door and baseboards in the bathroom. Now, she will be kenneled and I will let her out twice during the night. It will interrupt my sleep, but it's worth my house not being destroyed! I've baby gated the living room off so that she cannot get upstairs, etc... so she will have monitored free reign during the day. I know she probably won't love her kennel but c'est la vie.

I bet y'all can guess what I asked for for Christmas this year (besides a diamond ring from my boyfriend of almost EIGHT YEARS).... yep, a steam vac


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I think keeping her yourself with her momma and siblings is the best for her for now. If something changes i am sure you could call on the other person for help. Their isnt much you could do other than what you and your amazing boyfriend (future hubby) are doing. She is much to young for more involved treatments/surgeries..if there are any. 

I too want a steam vac.. Right now bc of my kids..and looking toward the future for more dogs.. So your not alone with that wish!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

glad to hear green girl is bulking up!! you are doing so wonderful with them.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright kids, I need theme ideas. 

My original idea was super villains
Examples:
Joker
Puzzler
Riddler
Trickster
Chronos

Then, I was holding red boy and thought, aha! Baloo from the jungle book! Jungle book themes!
Examples:
Mowgli
Akela (alone)
Raksha (protector)
Bagheera (tiger)
Kaa (python)
Phao (leader of the free people)

But, someone said those were too hard to say and recommended... "HAIRY" Potter
Examples:
Hermione
Harry
Ron
Fluffy
Seamus
Sirius
Cedric
Professor McGonnagul
Dumbledore

But I can't decide. And I'm open to suggestions. Any?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> Alright kids, I need theme ideas.
> 
> My original idea was super villains
> Examples:
> ...


Bear's litter was Harry Potter themed. He was Sirius.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pups*



ashleylp said:


> Alright, so ---
> 
> Steven took Green girl to work with him (vet's office) two nights in a row and fed her throughout the night, and i have done the same throughout the day. We have her on a mix of her goat's milk formula and "recovery" puppy canned food. In two days she has gone from about 690g to 920g. She has also become more stable, much less spastic, and more alert. Marked improvement within few days.
> 
> ...


Sounds like everyone is doing well and I think if you can keep green girl she will flourish most with you!! Congratulations on the diamond.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Since I am a Harry Potter lover (isn't everyone) I vote for this! One of my toy's is Hermione (called Peanut).


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

My girls are named on a Harry Potter theme. I think there are a lot of good names to choose from there.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Fantastic news! I just love reading these updates. I actually don't think you'll have trouble finding a forever home for Green Girl. There is always some sucker out there for a special needs furbaby.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Great news!! I agree you should keep green girl


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So happy green girl is staying!!!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

ashleylp said:


> I think I am going to push back sending her to the other rescue while we continue to feed her often and watch her grow.


I think this is a _great _idea/decision. I think she'll thrive staying with her litter. And as for finding an adopter for her, I don't think you'll have a problem at all. If I was closer I would be first in line. :wave: She could join my crew of "cute specials", (love that term ). 

Oh, yeah...hope you get that diamond.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You are amazing,for what you have done ,for these puppies, you should have anything you want, I know you will make the right choice,for your little girl girl.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Alright, so ---
> 
> Steven took Green girl to work with him (vet's office) two nights in a row and fed her throughout the night, and i have done the same throughout the day. We have her on a mix of her goat's milk formula and "recovery" puppy canned food. In two days she has gone from about 690g to 920g. She has also become more stable, much less spastic, and more alert. Marked improvement within few days.
> 
> ...


Great news, and I hope you get both wishes fulfilled!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Alright kids, I need theme ideas.
> 
> My original idea was super villains
> Examples:
> ...


Oh, I like Hairy Potter a lot. Other ideas, hmmm....
How about Big Bang Theory:
Sheldon
Leonard
Raj
Amy Farrah Fowler
Penny, etc.

The Voice or American Idol:
Simon (of course!)
Paula
Jennifer
Etc.

This so much fun... I'll be happy but sad when the babies go to their new homes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*

Ashley

How are all of the babies doing!
How is Green Girl! 
What name are you thinking of for her?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello hello!

All of the puppies are doing well but I feel like I am nothing but a cleaning machine to them. Anyone who is determined to backyard breed is welcome to come clean my house for the next week. My goodness! 

Here are a few videos - I am going to get some better pictures tonight! 






and green girl eating:


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Wauuuu I have no words to say. It's just too cute!!! <3

And Achley, once again: You and your hubby, you are so beautiful souls !

I wish you the most amazing miracles for Christmas <3

Happy Holidays 

We love you <3


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

i LOVE these updates!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I couldn't tell from the video, but those chunky monkeys eyes are open now, right?

Nothing like videos of puppies. You're doing such an amazing thing


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Ashley, you have done amazing things for this momma and for these babies and for Green Girl.

I have one question....are there medications that can be given to alleviate Green Girl's tremors? Will she always experience these tremors, throughout her life?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Adorable! They are really up and moving now! Green girl reallllyy gets excited over food! Lol she didnt seem too off in the pen with the others but with the excitement of food she just couldnt control her body as well..but she looks really good and happy. I cant imagine any medications are safe to give her just yet, but that would be something to look into to see if that is possible and when they could be tried. 

You two are doing an amazing job! Your just...well great people!


----------



## Bonnie27 (Dec 19, 2013)

Highlight of my day to look for your updates. Adorable!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*



dborgers said:


> I couldn't tell from the video, but those chunky monkeys eyes are open now, right?
> 
> Nothing like videos of puppies. You're doing such an amazing thing


I second this!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoyed the videos, thank you for sharing.

The pups all look great, very healthy. 

If it hadn't been for you and Steven, these little ones wouldn't be here today.

Thank you!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

So cute!
The pink collared one is frisky. She was attacking everyone. She had the one puppy, light blue I think, by the ear. Once he escaped she went after another puppy. Pounced actually. So adorable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

http://youtu.be/qtHEsuF_ZWk


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Lilliam said:


> Ashley, you have done amazing things for this momma and for these babies and for Green Girl.
> 
> I have one question....are there medications that can be given to alleviate Green Girl's tremors? Will she always experience these tremors, throughout her life?


There are no medications unfortunately... Just time, growth, and strength. I do continue to see improvement. Someone on here mentioned that the competition with her litter mates would only make her stronger. I was babying her a lot and I stepped back a bit to see what would happen. She has become stronger and stronger since I stopped intervening.

Her tremors are called "intention tremors" and occur when she is focused. She does not shake in her sleep. When she is just calmly strolling around, she does not shake. When she is trying to focus is when it gets bad... Thus the shaking while eating.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

dborgers said:


> I couldn't tell from the video, but those chunky monkeys eyes are open now, right?
> 
> Nothing like videos of puppies. You're doing such an amazing thing


Their eyes and ears are open and they a very responsive!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

They look wonderful Ashley, you and Steve have done a remarkable thing for these babies!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They are lovely lively puppies, and you guys are great for all you have done. Great video!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're all so darn cute, so much fun watching them play.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Their eyes and ears are open and they a very responsive!


Welcome to seeing and hearing the world you precious little chunky monkeys!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

They are adorable! And very active!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*

Ashley

They are all so adorable. God Bless you!
What is Santa bringing them for Christmas?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Santa is bringing them LOTS of food and playtime. I'd love to buy them some newer toys but one of the forum members was so lovely and mailed some great toys our way so they have a ton. Times are hard this time of year in our business, so we have a very modest Christmas. Hopefully, in a few weeks, Santa will deliver on his promise of new, loving homes!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you all.
And a BIG thank you for saving these adorable puppies and their mom and taking such good care of them.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

They look great!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

These pups are getting so big! They are full of spunk now!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

They are huge! I have been so bad at taking pictures but I am planning to get some tomorrow. They are five weeks old.. can you believe it? Right now they are fast asleep snoring...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't believe they're 5 weeks old already! Looking forward to seeing pics soon  You've done such a brilliant job with them.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

http://youtu.be/z-gF4L562Xg

Here is one video from today. They are so spunky now and are putting their mouths on EVERYTHING. I suck at names so I still haven't decided on a theme... How bad of me!  

Watch little green girl run. She still has some problems but her stability is really improving. She eats separate from the others but eats alone now, with no help from me. I have a video of her eating that I'll upload.. You will be able to tell a big difference from a week or so ago.

I have been letting them around my dogs more. Surprisingly, Remy is pretty laid back and ignores them. They crawl all over him and play with his tail feathers and lick his face. Caira is playing mom, though. I have to watch her carefully because they go near her privates and try to nurse... And she will growl and snap if they don't stop. She is just correcting them, but it still makes me nervous. I only let one or two of them loose in the house at a time, while the others are in their pen. I tried letting all 8 follow me around but I tripped and hurt my knee trying not to step on them, and found a couple of pee spots later by stepping in them... So no more of that! 

Overall my day goes like this:
8am - wake up, get dressed
8:30am - take puppies outside to pen if the weather is warm enough
9am - prepare food and feed puppies
9:30am - start to clean indoor pen
10am - let boarding etc dogs outside to potty and play
10:30am - start working on training with boarding dogs
11am - feed all adult dogs
11:30am - puppies start waking up from morning nap. Start getting feisty
12pm - put Trudy in with puppies so she can nurse a bit
12:30pm - take Trudy out of puppy pen because she is now annoyed 
1pm - feed puppies lunch
1:30pm - work with boarding dogs
2:30pm - take puppies on walk/playtime around yard, clean any poop in their outdoor play pen
3pm - finish cleaning indoor playpen area
4pm - puppies start waking up from afternoon nap, feisty
4:30pm - feed puppies afternoon lunch
5pm - work with boarding dogs 
6pm - kennel boarding dogs, feed them dinner
6:30pm - playtime with my dogs, frisbee or fetch
7pm - evening walk with my dogs
7:45 - puppies are getting feisty again
8pm - feed puppies dinner, largest meal
8:30pm - walk puppies around yard so they get energy out and use the restroom
9pm - put puppies back into indoor pen
9:30pm - let all adult dogs out for last potty and playtime
10pm - shower, get some work done on the computer
12am - bedtime

And most of the time I eat my own breakfast lunch and dinner, but it has become kind of grab and go 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh my gosh you must be exhausted! I know I would be. It is so amazing that these puppies are so big, and not only 2 months ago may not have ever made it. Kudos to you! Little green girl breaks my heart, is she going to go to the special needs sort of rescue group/facility? I'm glad to hear she is noticeably improved :smooch:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These little ones have really changed and grown since your last video. 

They look great-good to see little Green girl doing so well.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

The puppies are adorable. The black one with the white up in the middle of the nose and forehead is too cute...

Little green looks much better than your last video.. have you thought about keeping her longer before adopting her out?


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

she will need a very special home!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

The rescue hasn't been helping me market them, so as of right now, I'll have all 8 past their 8 week mark . They are so very cute, but they deserve to go to their new homes where they will get the one-on-one attention and development that they need.

The weather has been bad yesterday and today so they have been cooped up inside. I had been letting them outside in their play pen because we were having unusually warm days (I'm talking shorts weather!). They loved it and it helped drastically on clean up. I don't want anyone to think I'm complaining but I want anyone who is considering backyard breeding to know that it is not a walk in the park. Because of the holiday, Steven had to work 5 nights in a row, which meant I was basically alone in puppy care for 6 days straight (he's either gone or sleeping). It got a little overwhelming. Our biggest challenge right now is that whenever they see me they start SCREAMING because they assume I am going to either feed them or play with them. There was so much screaming going on yesterday that I begged a friend to go to dinner with me so I could get some time out of the house! She gave me the break I needed and today I am back at it with puppy duty and playtime. 

Steven is calling it birth control :doh:

We are still struggling with whether or not we are going to keep one. Every time we decide not to, something happens that leads me to change my mind. There was a litter of goldens I was looking at that is no longer going to happen, so that made me wonder if it was a sign. Then, I had decided 'no' again, and Red boy got so clingy and was so loving and kissing me all over...

Trudy has a potential adoptive home, they are supposed to come meet her soon. I am trying to market her and the babies like crazy. Maybe I'll promise a bottle of wine with each  God knows the new parents will need it!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

ashleylp said:


> Maybe I'll promise a bottle of wine with each  God knows the new parents will need it!


That's hilarious




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Ashley and Steven, you are so great and special that I'll pray God from now on to help you find a great home for each baby. Those fortunate paps deserve it as well as you special people<3 
You are so great that I would like to be your friend  

Ok I will be praying every day for all of you 

Happy New Year 2014 for all of you! 

Love & Light


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ashely-does your friend who has the Rescue have an acct. on PETFINDER.com?

She can list the pups on there, directing interested parties to her Rescue's website if she has one where they can view the Adoption Requirements, process, and complete an Adoption application.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ashley, I've just caught up on the puppies.

What you've done is great and I'm sure Trudy appreciates that you gave her a nice warmplace to have her puppies. You've done so much for them, and little green. I can imagine how tough it is, one puppy is a demanding job and you've got eight of them! 

I'm really hoping that you'll be able to find home for the puppies soon!

Red seems like an obvious choice, he seems to have grown attached to you and Steven!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

We had a vinyard and made wine in Switzerland. When I sold a puppy I gave the new owners a bottle to toast their new family member. My idea was that they would like the wine and come back for more - they did!! In some cases they also bought a 2nd basset too a few years later.
I hope you find homes for them soon.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I do hope your friend/rescue owner doesn't leave you hanging. If you don't have a foster agreement with her, I'd suggest contacting larger rescues to see if they can help do courtesy listings at a minimum or bring them into their rescue. Any chance you could network with the rescues on the east coast that do transports from the south? I realize it would be ideal to adopt them out locally.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Maybe I'll promise a bottle of wine with each
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! That's a great idea! 

You and Steven are angels for helping these precious little ones


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, what a cute baby!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

The babies are looking wonderful. I hope they all get the their new homes right on time so you and Steven can have a much deserved break!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I FINALLY named them! Here you go...


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I love the names! Rock theme, yay. Great idea. Though Janis looks a bit tentative--she needs to channel her inner rock diva.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Wait, how did Miley become Janice?!?!
They sure are cute, and I hope potential adoption options are looking up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha! Miley is still her pet name from me. She has lost her twerk, and has more of a 'give peace a chance' sway, now. Hence... Janis


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Love the names they are adorable!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GREAT names, love them.

The pups are so adorable, hope they find wonderful homes.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

ashleylp said:


> Haha! Miley is still her pet name from me. She has lost her twerk, and has more of a 'give peace a chance' sway, now. Hence... Janis


That is such good news! And Janice is a much cooler name and artist to aspire to. Unfortunately her addiction got the best of her but at least she wasn't a porno-projecting star. Awesome!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*

Ashley

The pups are just adorable. Is Janis little green girl?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Awww they are adorable and I love the rock star names!!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Puppy update time!

The puppies haven't grown much in the past week but boy, can they eat! Their poos are solid now which makes clean up MUCH easier. We have tried every potty method possible and they just aren't understanding it yet. Potty pads get torn up and eaten so no more potty pads. We tried a litter box and not only did they play with the wood chips, they ate them. So... No litter box. We are on "potty grass" now which is holding up much better, and they do use it sometimes, but not all the time. This results in them laying in their urine, so lots of baths for these kiddos. Plus side: baths no longer freak them out!

The puppies LOVE Remy and Remy loves the puppies. I am so surprised by this. When I let them out in the yard together (always with supervision) he runs and gets them to chase him, and then play bows, jumps in the air, rolls around... They climb all over him. He is eating it up.

I have exposed them to tons of noises, flooring etc. but we are lacking visitors which is driving me insane. We live a little outside of Austin (about 10-15 min) but it seems like no one wants to make the drive to come see the babies. We have had probably... 3? Visitors. Yesterday I took them for their photo session and they were not terrified, but were nervous of the new people. 

Overall things are going well. Steven is back at work this weekend so I am spending a lot of time with just the puppies. I have one appointment tomorrow but overall I am home a lot. I'm reaching the point of excitement to say goodbye. I want them to go to great homes. I'll be excited to have things back to normal around here. Steven is calling our house a zoo....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

And yes, Janis is little green 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

lhowemt said:


> That is such good news! And Janice is a much cooler name and artist to aspire to. Unfortunately her addiction got the best of her but at least she wasn't a porno-projecting star. Awesome!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She went to my school, UT... And of course, lived in Austin. Perfect 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aww they're so adorable! I love their names too. When scrolling through the pics Jet caught my eye  they're all beautiful though, and I hope you find them amazing homes. You've done such a great job with them! Have you still got their Mom with you too?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I've enjoyed catching up on the thread today… They are so adorable in the new photos and I LOVE the names… I'm so sorry to hear that you are having trouble getting visitors, is it possible to take them places in groups of two or three so that they could meet people that way? Sit in front of Lowes or Target or call up a 4H group to help? I know every day is critical and having them nervous with new people won't help. Any news on the foster situation?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Fantastic photos! You're doing such a good thing. 

Great idea for the names! 








AND HEADBANDS!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Janis*

They are all adorable and I love Janis's sweet little face!!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Journey caught my eye. So adorable. They all are adorable. 
I think the suggestion to take a few up to the local store would be a great idea. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

That sounds like a great idea  we have our first potential adopter visiting tonight... Wish us all luck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Good luck with the adopter! 

I'd suggest taking two or three to your local big box pet store. Pop them into the shopping cart and just push them around the store. They'll get lots of attention! You could hand out flyers with your contact formation too. . Same with Home Depot or a large hardware store.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Love the names and the updated pics!!! I hope your visit with potential adopter went well.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Morrison has been claimed! He has two new mommies who are thrilled! They are so excited to get him in a weekish.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats to the little guy! Has mama's adoption been locked in? How is she doing now that the pups are so mobile & active?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Morrison has been claimed! He has two new mommies who are thrilled! They are so excited to get him in a weekish.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Way to go, Ash and Steve! You are going to find great homes for these little ones!

:artydude:artydude:artydude


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful photos! Hooray on having a home for Morrison! I hope the rest find theirs soon!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

They are getting so big and man they are cute! I wish you luck on finding them their forever homes. Can you post them on Petfinder?


----------



## Heather C. (Sep 25, 2013)

I think Journey and Jet are adorable. Too bad I live far away and can barely handle my own 7 month old golden. I agree about bringing them out. People do that here at our local coffee shop (we don't have big box stores). Then the pups meet people and they hand out flyers, etc. If the pups are that cute in person they will sell themselves.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Aww.. They are getting so big! You guys have done a fantastic job! So glad to hear that at least one of them has a new home. I am sure the others will follow soon. Now..are you keeping one or not?!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ashely-you could contact some Rescue Groups in your area and see if they would let you list the pups on their website as a _Courtesy Referral Listing_. 

Your contact info would be provided, people would contact you directly, deal directly with you only. 

The Rescue would not be involved at all outside of you listing the pups on their website.

The pups would get exposure from the Group's website and also if they list their dogs on Petfinder.com.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for all of the suggestions

We tried to post them on pet finder but you have to do a bit of paperwork before you're allowed to post. So, we asked a friend and they are posting as a courtesy listing for us!

We are posting them on craigslist and all over Facebook with little Bios.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

They are getting so ridiculously adorable! Especially red boy and yellow boy! I love the names, although I am unfamiliar with the bands (I only listen to Christian music). I am sure you will be able to find them good homes soon. I bet you are going to miss them like crazy though, I know I do when I have puppies and have to let them go to their new homes.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

They are so stinking cute!! Loving that middle pic!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Catching up. I missed A bunch of news! Congrats on the first adoption. YAY to getting listed on petfinder. I love ALL the pictures!!! You are doing fantastic!


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

I have been following your story from the beginning. You are doing an amazing job and God bless you for stepping up to the plate and taking such wonderful care of this pups. I volunteer for a New England rescue as a foster mom and we bring dogs up from a Tennessee shelter as well as a Missouri sanctuary. I could ask about doing a courtesy post on our rescue Facebook site. We have people from all over the U.S. following our FB page. We just adopted out a litter of pit mixes and we have another litter coming up here soon.

Please be careful posting on craigslist. We have big, big issues up here with people getting dogs off craigslist that are used as bait for dog fights and some other bad situations. Many of these are pits that were free to a good home but the owner misrepresented themselves and used them for horrible things. I don't want to upset you but I have attached a link to a FB page called Justice for Puppy Doe. It brought our whole region together in shock and anger. This puppy was obtained from craigslist. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Justice-for-Puppy-Doe/730535090297199

Again, you and your boyfriend are angels and thank heavens there are good people like you both.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I love the pictures. You've done a great job of making them look extra cute!  I hope they all find wonderful homes.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I love the pics! They all look like they're going to be little tanks! LOL


----------



## MommyCox (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi! I literally read every page of this! It took me 2 days. Whenever I had a chance I was reading through it all. I totally guessed the birthdate! I was off by about 40 minutes!!! I loved watching the puppies grow.

It truly was an amazing thing you did. There is 8 beautiful puppies going to homes because of you. You're truly these dogs guardian angels. I was devastated reading about little green. I was sure she was going to pass on and look at her now! If I lived by you she would be coming home with me. I would call her Twitch!

Thanks so much for letting me watch these pups grow up. They're all so stinking cute! Big Red and Fiesty Pink were my other favorites!  I just want to squeeze them!!!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

So, doesn't look like I'll be breeding anytime soon  ... Steven told me tonight after cleaning up after the puppies that he loves me so much, but if I decide that raising litters of puppies is a new hobby, he will have to leave me! What a jerk  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of the pups, they're so adorable. 

Best of luck finding them great homes.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

With pictures like those, they'll be adopted in no time!


----------



## Heather C. (Sep 25, 2013)

I take it back; now I think yellow boy is my fave. Credence, I think. I hope they all go to good homes.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

How are your local shelters? Would they put them on their website? Puppies are so few and far between (here) and people are always looking for them, if they could just get on the website you might get some good owners interested. If the shelter is friendly, and doesn't have too many dogs, they might be willing to help out. Just a passing thought.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The pictures are adorable!!

BTW, you can contact breed rescue groups close to what they are and sometimes they'll also do a "courtesy posting" on their Adoptable Dogs pages 

You're my hero!!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

What a great job you are doing. I am in love especially with Creedence! :smooch:


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Just woke up to find that little green girl passed overnight. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Nooooooooooooooo, Ashley, I am so sorry. You did all you could for her, remember that. RIP sweet little one.....


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry. RIP little one


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh no  I am so very sorry to hear this. You gave her a great chance and did everything you could have done for her in her short little life 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh how sad, she tried her best,to make it.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

She had been doing so well. Pink gums, eating like a champ. Don't know what could have gone wrong. Steven is thinking she might have had a seizure overnight. I didn't hear any cries. 

She was so close to being adopted, so I am glad it happened here and not with a potential adopter. That would have been devastating for them. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

So sorry Ashley, you help to make her short little life mean something. She had us all hoping against hope and cheering her/you on. Short as it was it was a cherished life, rest in peace little green girl romp without tremor at the bridge.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, I'm so sorry! You did everything you could for her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry, but you were her angel on earth.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh NOOO!!!
I am so very sorry to hear that. I was really hoping she would make a full recovery. 
But, as hard as I'm sure it is for you, you are right when you say it's good she didn't get adopted first.
Big hugs to you.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry. She got to spend her whole life with you, loved and safe. That's something...big !! RIP sweet little girl.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry...poor little baby..


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so, so sorry Ashley. She could not have been more loved or been better cared for than what you gave her.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. I am so lucky to have Steven who is much more level headed about all of this. He was asleep when I got up and walked over to their pen to check on them and take them outside for some playtime. I saw little Janis laying there and tried to pick her up... no vitals.  I just about jumped out of my skin and ran back to the bedroom yelling at him to get up because Janis wasn't alive. He got up immediately and tended to her, gave her a bath and dried her off so that she will be totally clean when she is cremated on Tuesday. I'm very sad, but once again, very thankful that the adopter had not taken her home and gotten attached. My parents once got a kitten that passed away a couple of weeks after they took it home, they were so torn up. I had seen her at her worst and knew that this could happen, so while it was shocking, it wasn't out of the blue for me.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So so sorry, Ashley. At least she was well loved and cared for in her short life.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh Ashley! I am so sorry to hear this!!!!!!!! I thought for sure she was going to be ok! She had an amazing life though as short as it was.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear little Green girl passed away. 

Sleep softly little one.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh so very sorry! You both have done everything you could have for her. It's so sad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about little green girl, Janis. I am glad you made the decision to keep her with her litter mates so she only knew happiness in her short little life. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Just woke up to find that little green girl passed overnight.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh, no Ashley. She must have had something hidden wrong with her, other than what was obvious. You gave her her best shot at life. You and Steve are the best! I mean that literally. You have my greatest sympathies.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I feel like I should have done so much more for her, but the vet wouldn't have done an MRI until she was 8 weeks old anyway, so I'm not sure what more I could have done. So sad that she has passed on the day that other puppies are meeting their forever mommies and daddies. 3/7 are claimed at this point. We have potential adopters coming all day.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

There was nothing else you could have done honestly. You did everything and more. It was only due to the kindness of both of you that she and all the others even had a chance. You gave her so much love and affection in her short life.

Good luck with the other pups, I'm sure you'll find them all great homes!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

So sorry to hear about little green! You were a great mom to her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear the sad news. You did everything possible.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh Ashley..I am so sorry! I will echo what others have said..you did all you could (and anyone for that matter) for her and gave her the best few weeks. You gave it your all to save her. I am sure she just peacefully went to sleep surrounded by her siblings in your nice loving home knowing that she was loved by you and all of us here. RIP Janis.. You have earned your wings.. We will never forget you! Run and play like you were meant too!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Thats so sad....you did everything you could and more than many would. I once adopted a kitten from a horrible situation...in four short weeks she captured my heart like non other and then she became ill...there was nothing we could have done or do for her her condition was fatal....I was crushed! Still I had whatifs! Hugs to you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It is sad, but you did everything for her,and them, think of it this way,you named her Janis, I am thinking Janis Joplin died young, and little green girl died,amoung the warmth, and love in your home.


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

So sorry, I can imagine what you felt when you saw her. So glad she was with her litter mates and she was loved and very well taken care of.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

I am so sorry, you could not have done any more for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*

Ashley

I am so very sorry about little Janis. She could not have been more loved and you did everything possible for her!
I added Little Green Girl (Janis), to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-2.html#post3975242

Rest in peace, sweet angel!!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Today was puppy visit day. 5/7 are taken - the remaining two are blue boy and yellow girl (Jax and Creedence). Admittedly, I was disappointed when someone chose Red boy - but he is going to a home with two other dogs and three young kids (ages 7-10-13).


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

I am so sorry about Janice Ashley. You and Steven did all that you could have for her and made her short life as good as it possibly could have been, filled with love and nurture. Thank you for taking such good care of her.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow..now thats some good news on an otherwise sad day. I am sure they will all be loved! You did a fabulous job!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Rest in peace little green girl. There is a special place in heaven for little angels like you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, I'm so sorry to read about green girl  

As others have said, you tried everything you could and made her short life one that knew love.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Today little green girl's passing is hitting me a little harder. Yesterday was so chaotic with everyone coming over that it was easy to put my feelings aside. 

I have two home visits to do this evening and the pups start going home tomorrow. As sad as I thought it would be to see them go, I love the adoptive families and I am feeling ready due to the final decision not to keep one and the passing of Janis. 

We have two puppies unclaimed but one family is coming to see them today. If I suspect right, they will want the female and I will only have one male left (Jet/blue)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So sorry to learn that Janis passed in the night. You two have done so much to provide comfort and love for the mom and all the pups.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Are you keeping one?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

No, we are not keeping one. We are going to focus on competing with our two and hope to bring home a golden retriever puppy late this year or early 2015.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

You're going to be having empty nest syndrome soon. 

But I suspect Remy and Caira will be pleased to have your undivided attention back. 

I bet little Jet Blue will have a home soon.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

First puppy is gone to her new home... Little pink girl, Cherie.... Now known as "Olive (Oyl)" (they want to get Popeye in a year)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thats great..but I am sure it is bittersweet too! Is there anyway you could ask the new owners to pop in and give us updates? I would love to see how they turn out!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I started a facebook group for the adopters and myself so that I can keep tabs  a lot of them want to board with me in the future, too. I'll be posting lots of pics as they grow!

It is bittersweet. Four are being picked up today, one Friday, and two are not claimed. But today I am working on training with my own two dogs since it is a gorgeous day and I have to hang around and wait for puppy adopters anyway. They seem very glad to have the attention back on them... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> I started a facebook group for the adopters and myself so that I can keep tabs  a lot of them want to board with me in the future, too. I'll be posting lots of pics as they grow!
> 
> It is bittersweet. Four are being picked up today, one Friday, and two are not claimed. But today I am working on training with my own two dogs since it is a gorgeous day and I have to hang around and wait for puppy adopters anyway. They seem very glad to have the attention back on them...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Could you share the FB group?


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

OK - I may have missed it, but did someone adopt mama?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You'll be breaking out in a grin for years to come when you think about those little munchkins in their forever homes.

You are my hero!!!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Two more gone....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Edit to add: Lt Blue is now Riley, Red boy is still Hendrix!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> First puppy is gone to her new home... Little pink girl, Cherie.... Now known as "Olive (Oyl)" (they want to get Popeye in a year)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is what I think...


:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Thats great..but I am sure it is bittersweet too! Is there anyway you could ask the new owners to pop in and give us updates? I would love to see how they turn out!


I second this!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is the link to the group! https://www.facebook.com/groups/631708336867165/ (Search for Rock and Roll Litter). You're welcome to join and follow us. They are lovebugs. My favorite - Red boy - just left. They are keeping the name Hendrix. I am thrilled at the families that have adopted, they are all wonderful. It is very bittersweet. On one hand, I am happy for a clean house and lots more time with my furbabies. On the other, I will miss their sweet puppy kisses and the snuggles -- the innocence of puppies is so great to watch. Everything is an adventure to them.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

As a grown man, I get teared up saying goodbye to fosters. We grow to care about them so much. But soon afterwards I only break into a grin and get a warm fuzzy feeling thinking about their happy new lives. Just look at those boys in the above pics. Their lives have been changed for the better. Filled with unconditional love. Not only good for the pups, but a valuable life and love lesson for the boys and girls who are lucky enough to adopt one of your rock & roll fur kids. 

Ashley, there is a special place in Heaven for you ... 

Someday, in the distant future, you'll have even more dogs charging towards you with glee and kisses when you reach the Rainbow Bridge. In the meantime, you've made a stranger (me)smile every time he even thinks about your beautiful and incredibly selfless act of kindness and the happiness you're now responsible for giving so many - adopters and readers like me. Thank you!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

First of all I am so sorry for a green girl. She didn't make it  It's all about the destiny as I've already learned it by now. God has plans for all of us, so... You did more than you could, Ashley, I am sure, that's why you are an Angel for me and those wonderful beings <3
...
RIP little green girl, I was praying so hard for you but you couldn't make it Love here on Earth so I am sure that you are happy now ... Run freely, run little girl made of Love. You were loved and you will be missed.
...
Another thing I wanted to tell you Ashley is CONGRATULATIONS for all you have done for Trudy and her babies. You have a big heart, so big that I wish there are more people like you to give example by saving lives, just like that...you know what I mean.

Thank you and happy New Year. I am wishing you all the best from now on. You will make me honor by accepting me as a friend on FB ( I send request like Tania Boba Jokic ) 
Thank you again for showing me your wonderful soul! Following this experience, made my life richer!

Tania


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. We are thrilled that the puppies have been healthy and happy. Green girl is supposed to be cremated today or tomorrow. Melissa has a field that she spreads their ashes at. I am going to try to be there for the spreading of the ashes.

We have three little babies still with us and it is a breath of fresh air... The cleanup is so much less, etc. It will make having our next puppy seem like a breeze!

This has been such a great experience largely due to the support that I have gotten from my friends on this forum. 

I have heard from three families about the babies first nights. All three cried in their crates a bit, all three love their new doggie siblings, and all three are doing great at potty training so far. Hendrix is a little brother to two dogs and one of them is getting a bit jealous, but I'm sure that will resolve over time. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am so sad to read about green girl's passing. I am glad she was with you and had such a living life for her short time. I am happy to read about the pups going home. Wonderful job raising them! What about mom? Does she have a home?


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I so wish I could have one. Hubby said no :-/ I live in Dallas so it's not far 
*stomps feet*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Omg, I would have loved to give one to you! Then the forum could have their own little puppy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to read that little green girl passed. RIP sweet girl. I am glad most of the others have new forever homes!! You have been an angel to all of them!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to read this.

Sleep gently little one, you were loved and made a difference in your short time here.



ashleylp said:


> Just woke up to find that little green girl passed overnight.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Have all the other puppies made it to their new homes?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

All but one! The little blue boy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

ashleylp said:


> All but one! The little blue boy
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I can't believe Jet was left last, although I probably would have thought that about anyone of them, lol. He is such a cutie, I don't know how you are going to say goodbye!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is jet... Steven fell asleep and he found his comfy spot  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

ashleylp said:


> Here is jet... Steven fell asleep and he found his comfy spot
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Goodness Jet is a cutie! How sweet!


----------



## ackmaui (Oct 8, 2013)

ashleylp said:


> Here is jet... Steven fell asleep and he found his comfy spot
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He is too freaking cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Awwww!!! Adorable!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Love it!! I am so surprised you have jet still! He is adorable!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Here is jet... Steven fell asleep and he found his comfy spot


That is absolutely adorable!! Jet is such a cutie pie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jet*

Jet is such a doll!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Jet is adorable! I hope he finds his forever home soon! Although, he looks comfortable where he is!  what about Trudy?


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Someone is going to be very lucky to get little Jet!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Oh! What a little angel Jet is!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Ashlesy,,,,thanks again for your good deed. I've missed many pages here....which pup did you keep? Can you post another picture.....thanks.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Trudy hasn't found another home yet and I am getting stressed about it. Boarding and training has picked up and I've had to turn away clients due to lack of kennel space and we always need the extra money. The rescue person has been very busy and hasn't been able to market her much. I have done it, but gotten no serious leads. The family that said they wanted her decided they want an elderly dog... Good for them, bad for me and Trudy  

Trudy was supposed to get spayed today but her appt got cancelled because we got some "snow" (ice) here. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Just the right home for Trudy will make itself known very soon. Your karma is so huge even Texas can't contain it


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Aww poor Trudy.. I am sure the right home will come along soon! Did little Jet find a home? Maybe if you can reach out to see if maybe another person is available to foster her? You have done so so so much already and it will be easier now that Trudy is not pregnant and have a whole litter.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

She will find the perfect home soon. She deserves it.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Little Jet is going to a new home tomorrow. There is a family that wants to foster him to see if he is a good fit with them and their 11mo old female dog  I think that the situation will be perfect for him - he is very friendly with people but standoffish with dogs and my two don't help because they ignore him, so he gets no playtime.

I am taking him over to his new foster tomorrow. I'll be sad to see him go.

Steven and I got a nice bottle of champagne for Christmas. We promised not to open it until the puppies were all gone. Looks like we'll be having some mimosas on Monday morning


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Trudy*

Praying for just the right home for Trudy!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You guys deserve the CNN Heroes Award  Yours was one of the most selfless acts I've been fortunate enough to witness in some time


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Jet is fitting in nicely at his foster after their first day together. They are 99% sure they will just adopt him . He deserves the best. The house feels empty but honestly it is nice. We have had some warm nights so Trudy has been sleeping in a large kennel in the garage as she has taken to barking at any noise all night long, but won't do it if she is sleeping in the garage. I think tomorrow night it is supposed to get chilly again so she will be back in the house and we will be working on the bark it out method. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So glad Jet has found a new forever (we hope) home! Has Trudy seemed OK without her babes? Congrats to you and Steve on a job well done.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Trudy has seemed fine, their leaving didn't phase her. She has been apathetic about motherhood from day one, haha. She was bonding better with Jet before he left and I am wondering if a smaller litter would have been easier and less overwhelming for her. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Please give Trudy a nice hug and scritch from me 

What an amazing act of kindness you've performed. If I was a rich guy I'd send you a box stuffed to the gills with $100 bills, but until I hit the lottery please accept my sincere thanks for being such a shining example of the best human beings have to offer


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Trudy*



ashleylp said:


> Trudy has seemed fine, their leaving didn't phase her. She has been apathetic about motherhood from day one, haha. She was bonding better with Jet before he left and I am wondering if a smaller litter would have been easier and less overwhelming for her.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Trudy is probably exhausted! Give her some big kisses and hugs for me!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy Jet may of found a home!!!!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

So far everyone is happy with their new babies but one woman is struggling with getting her puppy (light blue) to sleep through the night. The ones who took my fav, red boy, have kept me very much in the loop and he is extremely happy... What more could I ask for?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Here are red boy and purple girl... Their owners post tons of photos on facebook so I get to watch them grow!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

And here are light blue boy and yellow girl  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Great job Ashley!!!! I am so happy that all went well and that they are all so loved and happy in their new homes. What could we wish more, except...now...healthy and long life 

Cheers


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Has Trudy found a home yet?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Trudy hasn't found a home quite yet although we have been marketing like crazy. We are even looking for a new foster for her as the rescue has a feral dog they want to send to me for training, but I don't have the space. She is getting spayed a week from today, although I Am worried that she will go into heat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> Trudy hasn't found a home quite yet although we have been marketing like crazy. We are even looking for a new foster for her as the rescue has a feral dog they want to send to me for training, but I don't have the space. She is getting spayed a week from today, although I Am worried that she will go into heat.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awww. I hope she finds the perfect home, and soon. She deserves so much. Thank you for taking such great care of her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Trudy*

Praying that the right person comes along for Trudy!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Trudy has a meet and greet with a new foster this weekend. He has two elderly dogs, which she will enjoy  I'm super excited! Cross your fingers that all goes well!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Hoping for the best for Trudy!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Fingers, toes, eyes, arms, legs, and heart is crossed!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We'll keep everything crossed right there with ya.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

It would be really wonderful if she found her forever home!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Trudy went to her new foster home today. She is heartworm negative! Yay! 

Check out this photo of yellow girl.... Any guesses as to breed? Look at those ears! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad Trudy went to her new foster home. What you did for her and her puppies was wonderful..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Awwww. I'm pulling for her!!! I hope her forever family comes soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Trudy went to her new foster home today. She is heartworm negative! Yay!
> 
> Check out this photo of yellow girl.... Any guesses as to breed? Look at those ears!


Reminds me of Rita Hayworth in the 1940's 

What you did for these pups and their mom is one of the kindest, selfless things I've ever seen someone do.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

We will celebrate with mimosas tomorrow. We have been waiting to open the champagne until we could find each one good homes. 

Now to get the new puppy foster to her new family.... Hmmm...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad Trudy is at her new foster home. You did a great job with them all!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad that you have found Trudy a foster home. You did an amazing job with them all, enjoy your champagne - you deserve it!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

If you can read this quickly three times in a row without getting tangled up you haven't had enough champagne yet:

"Elephants shun sunshine. Do you shun sunshine"

Well done!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*

Ashley

So Trudy has a foster home?
Do they want to adopt her?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

He is open to it, but lost a dog recently and is still grieving that loss, so isn't sure. She fits well with his other two dogs, they are older and very calm

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> Trudy went to her new foster home today. She is heartworm negative! Yay!
> 
> Check out this photo of yellow girl.... Any guesses as to breed? Look at those ears!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 OMG...she has to have some GSD in her with those ears!!!! That's how our GSD/Rottie mix's ears looked at that age.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Trudy*



ashleylp said:


> He is open to it, but lost a dog recently and is still grieving that loss, so isn't sure. She fits well with his other two dogs, they are older and very calm
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'll say some prayers that he adopts Trudy!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Trudy*

How is Trudy doing in her foster home?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, I got a call the other day. Her foster was very frustrated and said she had torn up his trash two days in a row. He was livid, and rude to me. He said I didnt tell him the truth about her and that if he had known she would do that stuff he wouldn't have taken her.

But he calmed down and we discussed what happened. Turns out he had started letting her have free reign when he was gone. I had very clearly told him before that she liked her crate and if he wasn't watching her, she should be in her crate.

So he is now keeping her in the crate when he is unable to supervise and things are going much better.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh boy!! 

Glad you were able to talk to him. It's hard when your getting a foster that has already bounced around other families for a bit. Because you don't really know what to expect. I was told Ramona was both crate and house trained and she was neither. It definitely frustrated me and stressed me out b/c I took her on b/c of the small amount of work she needed and to find that she needs so much more and we're back to sleepless nights was draining both emotionally and physically. 

But it seems 2 weeks is the turning point. If he can work hard for 2 weeks, things get better. It happened with Bear as a puppy. With bear's surgery. With Luna and I can see it happening with Ramona. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, and I totally understand why he was frustrated. However, it was HOW he said it that just totally offended me. I never lied to him about her behavior... I told him flat out that she loved food and would do whatever it took to get to it, and that she is almost potty trained but will go to the bathroom overnight if not in her crate, and that she will do anything for treats 

I also told him that she won't try to dig out, but if there is an obvious hole she will escape the yard, and that she is good with other dogs but can bet annoyed and will correct them (no aggression).

Anyway, rant over. I just want this to be a smooth transition for her. I was really hoping that he would adopt her (he seemed to be strongly considering it before) but now I'm worried that that is off of the table.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Trudy*



ashleylp said:


> Yes, and I totally understand why he was frustrated. However, it was HOW he said it that just totally offended me. I never lied to him about her behavior... I told him flat out that she loved food and would do whatever it took to get to it, and that she is almost potty trained but will go to the bathroom overnight if not in her crate, and that she will do anything for treats
> 
> I also told him that she won't try to dig out, but if there is an obvious hole she will escape the yard, and that she is good with other dogs but can bet annoyed and will correct them (no aggression).
> 
> ...


Hope he will give Trudy time. 
Is he leaving her in the yard alone?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't believe he is. I hope not.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*

Hi, Ashley

Have you heard anymore about Trudy!?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Nothing good  just heard that he texted Melissa that he is "two weeks into his agreed four week foster time"... He NEVER told either of us that he had a time limit! This guy is turning out to be a bit of a jerk. Trudy might be headed back here.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Nothing good  just heard that he texted Melissa that he is "two weeks into his agreed four week foster time"... He NEVER told either of us that he had a time limit! This guy is turning out to be a bit of a jerk. Trudy might be headed back here.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


"All hat, no cattle"


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Some positive news... The puppies are thriving and are getting huge!

Hendrix (Red Boy) in the car, Addie (purple girl) with her cousin, and Molly (yellow girl) on her big new bed!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

omg, i am loving the puppy updates!!!

what was the facebook group for them again?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

It's called Rock n Roll litter  pm me and I can add you to it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Trudy back with you yet?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

She's not.... Havent heard much of an update. I need to find out what is happening there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*



ashleylp said:


> Nothing good  just heard that he texted Melissa that he is "two weeks into his agreed four week foster time"... He NEVER told either of us that he had a time limit! This guy is turning out to be a bit of a jerk. Trudy might be headed back here.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree with you that this doesn't sound good. Let us know when you find out about Trudy!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Some people, it seems, are not cut out for fostering. Stuff happens. My car was ripped up by a transport (I wasn't even FOSTERING that one!). My drapes have been ripped to shreds from the dogs trying to look out the window. My recliner has Luna spit all over it from her licking the arm rests. My pillow case is missing 3 sq inches of fabric from one of the dogs trying to play with it, and ripping the case in the process. Ramona is CONSTANTLY trying to take things out of my hands or bags. This morning she stole a banana out of my purse. 

BUT.... for you and I the good outweighs the bad. For him, it doesn't sound like he can even SEE the good, if all he's doing is complaining about the bad.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

was jet ever adopted? i think i missed that part... he was the last one right?

Fond the group on facebook! they are looking awesome!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Jet was adopted by his foster  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

awww wonderful news!!!!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Here are a few updates! First is yellow girl, then lt blue boy, then red boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Look how big they're getting. They're beautiful pups, you should be so proud of what you've done for them!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Adorable!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow! this is all because of YOU! Look at those faces!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great photos of happy dogs. Know what their favorite song is?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh Ashley, how rewarding is that?!? Look at those ears, they all have adorable ears!


----------



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

This is beautiful! Ears!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

O M G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OK I needed that.....


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

They are adorable!! You are an angel!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

They are so big and cute....and they are all enjoying life because you did not let the other lady take Trudy and abort them - what a fabulous thing you have done and to be proud of in seeing these pups.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*

Ashley

The puppies are adorable-you are doing a wonderful job!

What did you find out about TRUDY??


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Trudy is switching foster homes. The man who has her just can't handle her. She is such an easy dog, but whatever. He is looking for a perfect dog... And it's not a good fit.

She is going to a home with children, which will be perfect for her. She needs that kind of interaction 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Trudy*



ashleylp said:


> Trudy is switching foster homes. The man who has her just can't handle her. She is such an easy dog, but whatever. He is looking for a perfect dog... And it's not a good fit.
> 
> She is going to a home with children, which will be perfect for her. She needs that kind of interaction
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So glad to hear Trudy is switching foster homes-I hope it's soon!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I hate that she is getting moved around so much but she is at least not in the shelter. I offered to foster her again but this family is interested in adopting if fostering goes well, and I don't want to mess up her chance at a forever home. Cross your fingers that all goes well!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy Trudy is switching foster homes. Praying they want to keep her! Those puppy pictures are adorable!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Hope all is going well for Trudy at her new foster.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Trudy*



ashleylp said:


> I hate that she is getting moved around so much but she is at least not in the shelter. I offered to foster her again but this family is interested in adopting if fostering goes well, and I don't want to mess up her chance at a forever home. Cross your fingers that all goes well!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hoping all goes well with this new family and that they really love Trudy and adopt her!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

The new family adores her. They are interested in adopting a boxer puppy.... But I'm still holding out hope that this is Trudys forever home. Check this out... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

ashleylp said:


> The new family adores her. They are interested in adopting a boxer puppy.... But I'm still holding out hope that this is Trudys forever home. Check this out...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is adorable! I do hope they keep her, it sounds like such a good fit!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Perfect! 

Does your rescue do more of a foster as a trial adoption, or foster as a way of rehabilitating the dog and getting them ready for their forever home?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, both ideally. But mostly a foster to keep her from the shelter life. It's hard to find fosters.... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Any update on Trudy?


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

How is Trudy doing?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Trudy got adopted! But... They think their little boy might be allergic. They are doing allergy testing this week. If he is, then the foster that had her before will take her back, so no worries... Just hope he isn't so she has her forever home!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Trudy got adopted! But... They think their little boy might be allergic. They are doing allergy testing this week. If he is, then the foster that had her before will take her back, so no worries... Just hope he isn't so she has her forever home!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


"No allergies to Trudy .. no allergies to Trudy" ,.. repeat

That was such a wonderful thing you did!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Trudy got adopted! But... They think their little boy might be allergic. They are doing allergy testing this week. If he is, then the foster that had her before will take her back, so no worries... Just hope he isn't so she has her forever home!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My mantra: "No allergies to Trudy .. no allergies to Trudy" ... 

That was such a wonderful thing you did!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I hope everything works out! She deserves an amazing home!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Welp. Just heard that the family that has had her for over a month had decided that " they can't give her what she needs". They won't be adopting her. UGH!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

That kinda stinks, but the right home is out there...

Our first Golden was a three-year-old female who had been returned to rescue twice--we were her fourth home. I never, ever understood it because she was the easiest dog I've ever had and we loved her to pieces. 

Sending happy home thoughts her way....


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You gonna have a Three Dog Night? (Katie got on the couch to watch when she heard "Three Dog Night" because we have three dog nights LOL)

Dedicated to the adoptive family who says they 'can't give her what she needs'


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for sweet Trudy.

I truly believe the right family is out there just waiting for her.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh no! I am so sorry. Poor Trudy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

How heart breaking! I understand your frustration. Poor Trudy!!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

New to forum and found this thread. Absorbed most my afternoon reading all of this. What a wonderful thing you did. Cried when I found out Janis didn't make. I know I am late to this whole thread. Thanks to everyone that worked so hard for these puppies what a wonderful thing. I hope Trudy will find a loving home. Great to see the puppies thriving and doing so well. So glad to have joined this forum and what a great community of individual dog owners with a passion to support one and another in anyway they can. Thanks again for what you did. Will be checking out that facebook page to see how they are doing.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for Trudy and you. I hope she'll bounce back and into the perfect home for her soon.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am so sad to read about Trudy. I hope that perfect home comes along soon. Is she back staying with you?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Any update on Trudy?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Just received terrible news that my Red boy, the one I would have kept, Hendrix, passed away today. His 14 year old human brother was home alone and let him out to use the restroom. They don't have a fence but have acreage so he put him on a tie out and went inside to use the restroom. Came out less than five min later and Hendrix had wrapped himself around the water bowl and strangled. Rest in peace, sweet boy. you were always my favorite. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Just received terrible news that my Red boy, the one I would have kept, Hendrix, passed away today. His 14 year old human brother was home alone and let him out to use the restroom. They don't have a fence but have acreage so he put him on a tie out and went inside to use the restroom. Came out less than five min later and Hendrix had wrapped himself around the water bowl and strangled. Rest in peace, sweet boy. you were always my favorite.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ahhhh how terrible. RIP sweet Red Boy. I hope his human brother is OK--this would have devastated me at 14! Sending you hugs, Ashley.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Human brother is really struggling, as are all of the humans in his life. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, terrible, that poor dog.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

RIP sweet Red boy, gone way too soon! My heart goes out to you Ashley, and his family.....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh no, how awful! I'm so sorry...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh that is so very sad!! I'm so sorry Ashley!


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh no! That's really awful. That poor family. RIP Red Boy


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

So sorry ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this. What a tragic event. Prayers to the family.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh my god! That poor boy! That is going to be incredibly difficult for him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very, very sad. RIP sweet red boy/Hendrix.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I was shocked to receive the phone call. He was supposed to board with me in two weeks... Would be my first time seeing him since he left me at eight weeks.  hoping the teen knows that it could have happened to anyone and that he is not at fault. I have a fence so don't use tie outs but I know many people who do and whose dogs (rightfully so) have access to water bowls while tied out. Insane that that happened to Hendrix so quickly and of course so innocently. 

It's a lesson to all of us to be aware of the risk of strangulation. I've heard of many people losing dogs to strangulation recently, mostly due to collars getting tangled in crates, outdoor kennels, or with other dogs while playing. I have made it a practice to take off all collars during playtime and kennel time while dogs are boarding with me and always request that dogs be microchipped before boarding with me. Now I will do so even more. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I have some great news... After being bumped around a lot, Trudy ended up being fostered by an older couple. they have other dogs that are all "misfits". They own a beautiful house on land with a pool, etc. Well..... They decided they couldn't let her go and they officially adopted Trudy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

YEAH!! That is great news.....so glad Trudy has found her furever home!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful news, very happy Trudy has found a loving home, it sounds perfect.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I have wondered about her, thank you so much for your persistence with that girl and for sharing such happy news


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashely*

Ashley

They sounds just perfect for her. So happy for Trudy and them!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

AMAZING NEWS! She will have a wonderful life!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

The puppies celebrated their birthday a few days ago! Here are some updated pictures


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

They range in size from 33# to 67#!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday to the pups, they look great.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Happy birthday! 

Thanks for the update Ashley. Which had which collar color as puppies?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Omg!!! How amazing!! Happy birthday!!!!! 

Can we do side by side comparisons from when they were babies? It's just so amazing.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday to the pups! They are adorable!!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll make side by sides tonight!


----------

